# Sticky  Add yourself to the G-Shock Map - WUS G-SHOCKERS UNITE!



## 40swords

Just click the link here and drop a pin! You can add a message and a little jpeg. Stand up and be counted!

https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=3491572

Drop a post here after you've added yourself to the map!


----------



## BadMedicine

Watching the Southern Border.


----------



## 40swords

Cool guys, keep it up. Can we sticky this??


----------



## desire68

I like it!
Mike


----------



## 40swords

Yea its pretty cool. I love me some maps!


----------



## St Domingo 1878

Great idea... i'm on the map, lets get everyone on.


----------



## Tsip85

Apparently I like this a little too much. My pin is is on the roof of my house while I see others in the middle of the ocean! At least y'all will know where to come for a good ol' TX dinner and a sweetly modded G!


----------



## Derek N

Tsip85 said:


> Apparently I like this a little too much. My pin is is on the roof of my house while I see others in the middle of the ocean! At least y'all will know where to come for a good ol' TX dinner and a sweetly modded G!


That would be me Tsip! Aloha from Hawaii; little island in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Nato060

Haha, this is pretty cool. I'm the little alien in S. Florida.


----------



## Fer Guzman

very cool idea!


----------



## boomslice

Added myself. Should be fun to see the breakdown.


----------



## johnny.bravus

Great idea, now I know where are the coolest Gs on the world!

Just added myself.
Good news, G-fob added too! He´s still among us, good hear from u bro!


----------



## Derek N

^Speaking of cool, check out Antarctica. Somebody has a sense of humor around here. :-d


----------



## Lex2

Tsip85 said:


> Apparently I like this a little too much. My pin is is on the roof of my house while I see others in the middle of the ocean! At least y'all will know where to come for a good ol' TX dinner and a sweetly modded G!


Ah, don't remind me. I miss the Taste of Texas right up there near the Beltway and I10. Best chop house in Texas.


----------



## emperorpalpy

Right on top of my dorm


----------



## Harayasu

Great idea! I just added myself.


----------



## johnny.bravus

Derek N said:


> ^Speaking of cool, check out Antarctica. Somebody has a sense of humor around here. :-d


Yep, it gave me some laughs also. hehe


----------



## Sjors

Well, put my pin near the abbey. I think that's close enuoght to my house 

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## 40swords

Now we're cookin! Got a good roll call goin, but we need to get some more representatives on there! C'mon Japan, Korea Nigeria, Egypt, Iceland etc, I know your out there!


----------



## Drewbo

Added


----------



## GShockMe

This is fun. Hola from Arizona.


----------



## BrendanSilent

haha, what a cool thread. im the little pair of headphones in south carolina


----------



## reeftank78

placed!


----------



## LUW

Four-eye avatar placed b-).


----------



## Tsip85

Lex2 said:


> Ah, don't remind me. I miss the Taste of Texas right up there near the Beltway and I10. Best chop house in Texas.


Funny...the Hindees are good friends of my family!

Sent from the office of the reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## 40swords

So far we have 73 markers!|>


----------



## ftp88

Great idea,greetings from tha last house in good old germany

cheers ftp88


----------



## Ekan

Looks like i´m first in Sweden!


----------



## Kronos

I'm in.


----------



## Tom2.0

Added! I'm in Downtown Orlando, FL


----------



## Casval

Awesome idea, just added myself!


----------



## jricher82

Added my mark, first one in New Jersey.


----------



## adi_kretu84

First Romanian, I hope not the last.


----------



## OoE

Added


----------



## Cuervo182

*Love the Idea*|>*..!!! New Jersey *b-)


----------



## Morteza

My pin is also on the roof of my house! It seems I'm the only person here who is from Iran.


----------



## Maine

I'm on


----------



## kurzjak

Second one from Poland. I hope this map will be filled.


----------



## vegasvince

Added my marker on Vegas, baby!


----------



## krazyjoe66

Just checked in but shocked that I'm the only G'er in my area????


----------



## g17

Done ! The second one in São Paulo, lol !


----------



## 40swords

We got 100!


----------



## laergan

Great idea, added to the map


----------



## the1hatman

Glad to place a pin in Cap City

O - H - I - O


----------



## bedlam

Great idea


----------



## Marrin

Added myself, the first from Croatia


----------



## etejut

done - first from turkey


----------



## oriki

Done!


----------



## lolo96706

Aloha!


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Handled mine. Just dropped one in/near my city. Texas food IS some great stuff. Been eating it all my life.


----------



## maxinflixion

Location Confirmed.


----------



## Jeff_C

Im on the map from Georgia!


----------



## Firstsecond

Ok, Added.... Find me in the Caribbean.
WUS!!


----------



## Herder

Nice! ^_^
I've added mine ...
Cheers.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Only three people from The Netherlands so far, wow, representing 33% (Sjors counts for 34%) of a country rulez b-)


----------



## Jeff_C

I wonder if this post would be a candidate for a sticky or placed in a sub forum so we dont lose it? Kind of a neat resource I guess.


----------



## Rockwilder

I've added my location to as close as I can get it. Good resource.


----------



## antonis_ch

Great idea..!!

Antonis _ Cyprus


----------



## rogerlike

Great idea. I think it really builds and taps into the feeling of community we share here!


----------



## MDPlatts

Added - Manchester UK


----------



## ZASKAR36

I'm on the map babee. I'm already jealous of the 2 members out in Hawaii


----------



## Sedi

Done - if anyone happens to travel through Bamberg - drop me a PM.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## rhlanham

Added mine!

Reid


----------



## Sedi

Crystal78 said:


> Cool guys, keep it up. Can we sticky this??


Maybe we can put it in the resources files? We don't want too many stickies on top of the page.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Derek N

ZASKAR36 said:


> I'm on the map babee. I'm already jealous of the 2 members out in Hawaii


Don't be too jealous Corey; one more member add themselves to the map, and one of us will be treading water in the Pacific Ocean. :-d


----------



## yschow

Added - Shah Alam, Malaysia.


cheers,

yschow


----------



## DimitrisRHO

yes, this thread is great, I also believe it should go sticky!



40swords said:


> Cool guys, keep it up. Can we sticky this??


----------



## koiom

Great idea
Placed my pin


----------



## jiro32

Chicago is in the building...Chi-Town, stand up!


----------



## arkolykos

done 

Marios - Famagusta - Cyprus. (GW 6900)


----------



## rjt65

rjt65 on the map!! Massapequa, NY gr8 idea!!


----------



## Dave I

A Yorkshireman on the map.


----------



## mechonster

Great idea! Good to be first...from Bulgaria.Hopefully not the last.
keep them coming guys


----------



## DMD123

Tacoma, WA now on the map! Yes it does rain 365 days a year. Thats why we like leap years, the one extra day where there's no rain.


----------



## showtime240

Houston, Texas --on the map for the third coast!


----------



## Vihta

I might be the alien in Finland...


----------



## threejean

Second pin on Cape Cod!


----------



## xevious

Added, in NJ. Nice to see a pretty sizable group in my area.


----------



## tako_watch

To Hell U Ride, CO added


----------



## brad15470

Added..........great idea.


----------



## Davidro

Added myself.
Was hoping to see some people from Japan!


----------



## James Haury

I tried it's too crowded in my area ,besides i have only one G and two homages.


----------



## BobmG8

Added my location. Included a pic.


----------



## CatherineM

Finally figured out how to do it.


----------



## mike120

Got it!


----------



## otta

I added my location to!


----------



## 40swords

James Haury said:


> I tried it's too crowded in my area ,besides i have only one G and two homages.


Just zoom in a bit more, theres always room!


----------



## 40swords

We got just over 200! I know there are more of you out there....somewhere...


----------



## azpops

We live on wheels, so I'm somewhere off the coast of California pretending that I'm a Frogman! And the dog's are on the boat watch'in for SHARKS! Or saying







to the Dolphins n' Whales!


----------



## lunitic

Added with a pic of my G9300GY for good measure.


----------



## shelbyv8

I wasn't going to let Tsip out do me so I kept zooming until I got it on the rooftop. Us Texas boys are precise.


----------



## 40swords

Up to 210 heads now!


----------



## 40swords

Up to 216, slowly but surely creeping up! Don't forget to post here after you add yourself to the map!


----------



## MDPlatts

This should be a sticky or at least a sticky in one of the subforums


----------



## heikis

added on the map, a few days ago


----------



## Tsportmat

Checked in.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

Added!


----------



## Dazzx

Added , Norwich UK - first in Norfolk !


----------



## m0lasses

Added.


----------



## fewgazzi

Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Willino

Another member from Italy, hi to all!


----------



## Greg31

Done!

Brandywine, MD.


----------



## Rebnats

Just placed. South Wales. U.K.


----------



## 40swords

240 G-Shockers and counting!


----------



## 40swords

Figured this thread needed a bump for the new comers...


----------



## GEO_79

ROMANIA G POWER:-d


----------



## Pete26

Added from Brisbane


----------



## MrSicEm

Added From Texas!!


----------



## onrypt

Solo Okie


----------



## Leo-BlackBackground

One more from Argentina!!
Congratulations, really cool idea!!!


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

OK. Marked in the map. I wonder why there are so few members from Hong Kong.


----------



## azrul

hi,im number 2 from malaysia.


----------



## mike1

California


----------



## AMedbery

Added myself! good to hear there's someone else in nebraska!


----------



## Stu65

Hi All, I Am The Little Alien In Kenilworth UK.









Stu.


----------



## Dimer

First one from Amsterdam


----------



## khbk

Odense, Denmark: Three:GW-M5600BC-1ER, GD-100-1AER (not shown) and my son took my DW-5600E-1VER


----------



## belauste

first spanish in the map.


----------



## CanonMan

Done


----------



## eraser

first mainland china on the map 
hah


----------



## dobber72

Done.


----------



## Snoweagle

Added from Singapore!


----------



## James Haury

No room on that map.


----------



## nilmunny

Nice, can't believe i missed this, was probably before i joined.

I am having a hard time believing that I am the only haggis hunting, whisky quaffing, kilt wearing Scott on this forum....


----------



## Chrisek

On it.


----------



## Pkh72

Done


----------



## Mike Hughes

done!


----------



## 40swords

Well ladies and gents, we are up to 279, but I know there are more of you out there....


----------



## vala

added!


----------



## khbk

Added. First in Denmark! See picture earlier!


----------



## koolas

Just added. From Manila, Philippines.


----------



## daffie

Fun idea! Joined the club...


----------



## MRG-1000

Must have missed the thread before. On the map now.


----------



## goldrake

Just added, greetings from Slovenia


----------



## MiguelAyako

Added myself already


----------



## 40swords

Up to 300!! Anyone know how we can go about getting this thread as a sticky?


----------



## ccm123

No more room! I am from the SF Bay Area (Pleasanton, California).


----------



## madman01

Added myself now


----------



## 40swords

zoom in, theres plenty of room for everyone!


----------



## the_sphinx

hello from spratley islands, philippines.


----------



## TR7

One more from Portugal!


----------



## Sedi

On request - this is now a sticky.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## 40swords

Sweet! Now this is sticky! Thanks Mods!


----------



## nilmunny

good work, its a good idea for sure.


----------



## EBD

I'm the one in Montgomery, AL. Great idea.


----------



## XyeKi

Added  (Santa Ponca, Mallorca, Spain)


----------



## Si1versky

Added, greetings from the bay area, CA


----------



## rac

hi all
cornwall uk


----------



## M3N911

hello everybody,
new here and the 1st from Bahrain..


----------



## awaters18

Very awesome idea! I'm from Fort Collins, CO/ Okoboji, IA


----------



## AgentZigZag

Added! Essex England


----------



## federicopl

Casio G-Shock G 300 - YouTube There is my new G-shock G300 blue colour. I love it!!! This watches are great. Im from Azul, Argentina


----------



## Mecha-Shock

Added myself in the San Diego,CA area


----------



## Unikagen

One more 'Shocker in Rotterdam added!


----------



## ntorresla

my girlfriend's BLX100-1 and my DW6900NB-1


----------



## blazeops

Added in Queens, NY


----------



## baco99

40swords said:


> Just click the link here and drop a pin! You can add a message and a little jpeg. Stand up and be counted!
> 
> WatchUseeK G-Shock Unity (1 markers placed)
> 
> Drop a post here after you've added yourself to the map!


I don't get how this works...


----------



## kiwidj

Added. Another alien checkin'in from Gaijinland. "Domo!"... b-)


----------



## Lemper

One more from the Baltics! LITHUANIA REPRESENT!


----------



## niuniu

Placed one in Edinburgh UK!


----------



## Mr. Speed

Wow, I'm only the second person in Louisiana? I'm so lonely...


----------



## watchnut44

Regards from the Lone Star State!


----------



## HOZAYEM

Mr. Speed said:


> Wow, I'm only the second person in Louisiana? I'm so lonely...


And then there was three....WHO DAT!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Speed

Cooter looter said:


> And then there was three....WHO DAT!!!!!


Awesome! I've seen plenty of people wearing G-Shocks around here and I knew I couldn't be the only one that would be on this forum.


----------



## Hank Moody

hello everyone!

i'm first from serbia.

regards!


----------



## fanskopisusu

hi everybody !

i think i'm the 8th from indonesia...

cheers....


----------



## Voodoo426

Hey Everyone!

Looks like I'm the third from CT!


----------



## TedDotCom

Sup!

Greetings from NorCal, USA!


----------



## moosehead

added, cool!


----------



## lnoton

added. Not many in Cheshire, UK


----------



## angrypossum

added
looks like I am the only person from Canberra :-/


----------



## torrentmt

added, I'm the only person from Switzerland


----------



## Alpoyoz

So im the second from Borneo~


----------



## DjentleDjiant

2nd from Perth, Australia apparently!


----------



## Mattias

I just droped a pin .....HI THERE EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Scotty_222

from melbourne australia


----------



## hexonxonx

Dropped in Colorado.


----------



## rock strongo

Add another from the great white north..


----------



## 40swords

Well, I'm sad to report that we are coming close to our limit of 500 users on our G-Shock Map. According to myguestmap, if you donate, they lift the 500 limit however I have attempted to donate with no success - add on to that I have emailed the site and gotten no response there either...If anyone has any ideas, or further info, post here.


----------



## aw1

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, just added my pin without a problem. I live in Tokyo, Japan simply so I can buy all the latest G-shocks as soon as they're released. True story.


----------



## m4a1_90

pin added. from Malaysia


----------



## The_WishMasteR

Added and not many in Portugal but i can see why, our Casio distributor is a piece of ***t


----------



## Doc.K

Just added!


----------



## lennon0131

Added my pin, I'm from the Philippines, but working here in Shanghai. It's my first time to own a G-Shock.


----------



## haveknife

greetings and salutations from OZ!


----------



## Smitty03GT

Added from Lake Mary, FL, USA


----------



## kandyredcoi

pinned .... SoCal repesent


----------



## AtTheBeach

Added near Richmond, VA, picked it up today and loving it!


----------



## Crazy Mecha

Reporting from Chattanooga TN.


----------



## djmundle

My dw5200 and I say hello from Missouri.


----------



## unsub073

Checking in from Palmetto, FL


----------



## m a n i a C

GREAT!!


----------



## hansp

DW-6600 reporting from Sydney. (pin added)


----------



## 12BotG

For some reason I can't add a marker on the map. But still, hello from Brisbane.


----------



## anxiety

Hi from Gibraltar!!!! I cant put a marker on the map either.


----------



## Time4Fun

anxiety said:


> Hi from Gibraltar!!!! I cant put a marker on the map either.


Me either, guessing it has a 500 marker limit?


----------



## Biggles3

Greetings from Chiang Rai, Thailand.


----------



## JeembaJeembo

Time4Fun said:


> Me either, guessing it has a 500 marker limit?


Me too, anyway, checking in from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## caveatipse

Hello from Kunming, China!


----------



## Sebas_H

G-Shock GX-56-1AER checking in from Den Helder, The Netherlands.


----------



## constantwatch

I clicked on your link and then clicked my 20 on the map but nothing happened.


----------



## Mightyc0lt

Hanging out in Yongsan, Seoul, South Korea for another month


----------



## JamesAtCT

Not able to add a pin, but hello from Raleigh NC!


----------



## Marrin

I put mine very early on, and now it's gone, also another member who was relatively close to me has also dissapeared


----------



## TheloniousFox

Checking in from Lansing, Michigan!


----------



## gripmaster

Sorry don't know how to put that face on the map, but as my very first post, it seemed appropriate to say hello from the Alps in Germany!


----------



## RogueJestyr

Checking in from Woodbridge, VA, south of Washington DC.


----------



## Obscura_68

Hiya from Canada  I'm in the province that's hard to spell but easy to draw...


----------



## mungky

greetings from Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia.


----------



## Rumo

Greetings from Northern Germany. The place where mud was invented.


----------



## Raym0016

I can't add myself to the map but I am checking in from Saint Paul, MN!


----------



## fwoolard

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## deggy.PH

Checking in from Pasig City, Philippines ;-)


----------



## Stratoshocker

Hello from the BC coast in Canada! Health and happiness to everyone in the new year.


----------



## ziobarone

hi to all!checkin' from north east of italy...


----------



## Badiss DJ

Cant add myself either, but a big hello from smack bang in the center of England!!


----------



## 1TuffSR5

Nashvegas TN


----------



## andrija86ze

Present...Zemun, Serbia! :-!


----------



## 2011XR

SoCal checking in.


----------



## watchman19




----------



## alvir08

Davao city phil

sent from my Xperia go using tapatalk 2;-)


----------



## rasbrito

G5600 from Rio de Janeiro/Brazil..


----------



## dboy225

Sup y'all I'm a G-Shock and WUS newbie.. but my first G is the AWR-M100-1ADR. And as soon as I can get to my laptop I'm gonna drop a pin on Baton Rouge, LA!! 

«Sent via Tapatalk for Android»


----------



## demon2360

hello from Vienna, Austria!
Mikey


----------



## iAndy

Hasselt, Belgium!


----------



## EXF

I can get to the map but don't see how to drop the pin - what am I doing wrong?? Anyway, I'm in Campbell, California.


----------



## N. Motta

Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## tregaskin

madrid spain.


----------



## Tsip85

So what happened with the map? A BUNCH of pins are gone, including mine. And I don't see anyway to add another one. I see we got to the 500 limit, but there's nowhere near 500 pins on there now. Any clue??


----------



## Fer Guzman

Bummer mine is gone too


----------



## Marrin

Yup! happened to me also! My pin just disappeared!



Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lemper

Added a pin, too!


----------



## fc1956

Metro Atlanta, Georgia, area, OTP South to be exact; waiting for the warm weather to return... :-x :-!


----------



## Tsarli

Is there a "Drop Pin" button or something?


----------



## xoul

Panama City, Panama


----------



## dasmi

Tsarli said:


> Is there a "Drop Pin" button or something?


Same question here. Tried multiple browsers, and I'm not seeing any way to drop a pin.


----------



## Cultfollower

Cant see how to drop the pin! am I being a bit stupid??:think:


----------



## riffraff

There's been no new additions to the map since September of 2012. Methinks it's broken. :-(


----------



## blackarrow7302

newbie g-shock addict from dubai, u.a.e.


----------



## ZombieMonkey

:-! holy smokes! AWESOME GShocks ere.


----------



## asadzed

how do i drop the pin?!?!


----------



## dasmi

It's broken I think.


----------



## asadzed

what a shame


----------



## asadzed

bummer


----------



## richnyc

No idea how to drop a pin but here is my only G-Shock I've been sporting for the past 2.5 years


----------



## riffraff

I PM'd the OP, *40swords*, recently, and the issue is that the free version of the map only allows 500 pins. :-(

So, unless people are willing to pony up some cash...


----------



## foureye

A new member to WUS. I had my first Casio in college but I lost it when I got mugged. Just recently my daughter and son were gifted with a BG169 and AWGM100, respectively. Not wanting to be left out I bought myself a G300AV. My kids like their g shocks. I thought they wouldn't like the watches but when I showed them the casio website and they learned just how cool their watches are. I own a Seiko 5 too. It's a watch that has served me well for over 12 years. I'm still using it. I know from the reviews that I've read that my g shock will last for a long time.


----------



## Hiroshimonamour

G-Evening Everybody 

Calling from Österreich/Wien (you know, opera - wine - grumpy folks...)

My first G-Shock was the G-7800B-1, and somehow I lost that just recently. At home. Embarassing. I need to get it back!


----------



## kthwai

hello from Indonesia...

my G5600 when traveling with me in London b-)


----------



## Calytrix

Hi, from Philippines here. 

GW6900F-7 and DW6900NB-7


----------



## couscous garbit

Hi from Lille, north France (sry cannot choose the location)


----------



## nohcho

Hello from Seattle Washington


----------



## Aradan

San Antonio Texas! Can't remember my first Casio... LOL had a calculator one, I remember that


----------



## G-HOUND

Hi All

New to the forum but not to watches. Sold my collection of various watches and now im restarting it again after getting the watch bug (again). Thought I was cured but obviously not.

Found my first of the new collection last week in my local cash convertors. A G-Shock G-541D. Only £20 so cant complain. Just touching up the lettering on the bezel to make it look a bit newer. Will post a picture once the paint has dried


----------



## DrPlapg

hello from Hellas!

casiomaniac, and i am not good!! (kai den eimai kala!! hahaha)


----------



## iHadyu

Hello from Singapore. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottFree

Hello From England.


----------



## deathmasx

Hey from Istanbul Turkey


----------



## Jasabor

Hallo,from the Netherlands! I am new here. And this thread is a perfect change to get started. I am lurking for a long time here,cause i am growing on G-Shocks. And now its time to join the gang.....


----------



## Shakir Sharky

Greetings from Singapore!!


----------



## bassman1

Hello from Madrid, Spain!


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## mikekaer

Hello form Japan


----------



## Gundam168

Keeping time from the gates of hell...Manila, Philippines!

My GA-100-1A2 and my GLS-100-5


----------



## eternatick

Westminster, California U.S.A


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hi from Hongkong


----------



## LDE

Hello from Sweden!

Been lurking around on this forum for some weeks before I finally decided to get a G9000-1V to use at work. Got it a week ago and im very pleased with it so now im already thinking about getting another one  

It not sure about which one to get, but it will probably be a G7900, G8900 or G9100.


----------



## Clearview60

Can somebody help? How do I add a pin?


----------



## riffraff

Clearview60 said:


> Can somebody help? How do I add a pin?


You cannot. Apparently we exceeded the 500-pin limit on the map. :-(


----------



## Clearview60

That's too bad. For the record I would not only be the first from the state of Maine (USA), but the first from New England. (New England is comprised of 6 USA states; Maine, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, Vermont, Connecticut, & Rhode Island)


----------



## GabrielLima

South Brazilian, living in Gold Coast, Australia


----------



## Marktomic

Greetings from Brampton Ontario Canada!


----------



## Stateff

Greetings from Bulgaria, G-Shockers!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyxak

Greetings from Melbourne, Australia.

Long time reader of these forums, finally decided to register.


----------



## chroma

Greetings from Dublin, Ireland!


----------



## jek

Greetings from Manila, Philippines!


----------



## Cognac0113

Greetings from Singapore, the forever hot and sunny island! =D

But how the hell do u drop a pin on the map?? I can zoom in all the way to the roof, but there isn't any options for a kickass pin drop!


----------



## Clearview60

I see that was your first post, welcome to the fraternity! (How good is the Guinness beer over there? My favorite!)


----------



## chroma

Guinness is awesome, I'm talking about the pub tap stuff. Cans, bottles still ok but not as good. Thanks for the welcome, I've been lurking around the forum since last year when I got the G bug.


----------



## Hasaf

Cognac0113 said:


> Greetings from Singapore, the forever hot and sunny island! =D
> 
> But how the hell do u drop a pin on the map?? I can zoom in all the way to the roof, but there isn't any options for a kickass pin drop!


I had the same question. Oh well, Greetings from Taizhou, Jinagsu, P.R. China. However, no pin was dropped.


----------



## Vorone

Greetings from Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine


----------



## dspodium

Greetings from Moscow, Russia!









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Cannot place a marker on the map, but greetings from the 757! Virginia Beach, VA, USA!

New G-shocker happy with his new DW-5600E









Fresh new G-shock, and impossibly not my last!


----------



## Shellythegreat1

Hello All from Washington DC


----------



## MDPlatts

the map seems not to like new entrants/posts - but Central Manchester, UK here.


----------



## Black-Wolf

Same here, can't add myself to the map.

Greetings from Portugal


----------



## bagged64

Just thought I would introduce myself. Just getting into G-shocks. I've had some Tag Heuers, then to Rolex and Tudor and now a couple of G-shocks. Started with a GX-56DGK that I found at a pawn shop with tin and tag and just got a GW-9200-1cu off ebay complete. Looking to add at least a Frogman in the next couple weeks. I think I'm addicted.


----------



## ilovecasio

hello from rio de janeiro !


----------



## edusr

Regards from Sao Paulo, Brazil! 
I'm a very happy GA-100 1a4 owner!


----------



## K2LINOS

hello from Greece!!!!!!


----------



## jordan17

Hello, from Jakarta Indonesia.
g 9000MS owner!


----------



## CCCP

Hello from Turin, Italy.

G-8900SC-6ER


----------



## rthiry303

Hmmm. I'm not able to add a pin to the map for whatever reason.


----------



## riffraff

rthiry303 said:


> Hmmm. I'm not able to add a pin to the map for whatever reason.


Nope, we've exceeded the maximum number for the free version. :-(


----------



## shocktheworld

riffraff said:


> Nope, we've exceeded the maximum number for the free version. :-(


Dang, was going to throw a pin on for Australia.


----------



## stafass

Sad, was going to add a pin in a name of Exeter (Devon, UK)  im newly baked G-9300 user


----------



## XtrShock

I am from Mumbia, India. I got a GA-100-1A4DR.


----------



## lzbones

Hey! I'm from Beijing, China and could not add a pin either 
Anyway, here is the gd-350, my second Casio watch and first G-shock.


----------



## MariuszD

Was going to add pin for Poland as owner of GW-3000 and MR-G 2100.


----------



## RichardC

Greetings from Holland. Could not place a pin on my mobile, sorry.


----------



## marcoszam

Hello 2 All... Since the map is not working, I'll do it my way 

In the World










In my country










The best 4 everyone from Venezuela... Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## j3poii

Greetings from Dubai, U.A.E.


----------



## Adel.V

Privet from Moscow, Russia! Just got In4mation collab GLX-6900X-2E (from local retailer) for beautiful price.


----------



## Jshue05

LA


----------



## Valdore

j3poii said:


> Greetings from Dubai, U.A.E.
> View attachment 1237028


That is one sweet Mudman that can handle the mud and then some. No mud can defeat the Mudman!


----------



## KillaSkill

Couldn't figure out how to drop a pin on the computer or my phone... So I'll just say it: Hamilton, Ontario in Canada!


----------



## riffraff

KillaSkill said:


> Couldn't figure out how to drop a pin on the computer or my phone... So I'll just say it: Hamilton, Ontario in Canada!


Nope, we've exceeded the maximum number for the free version. :-(


----------



## Eminem G-shock

Greetings from Tucson , Az


----------



## foxmulder

just bought the classic DW5600E


----------



## civic98

No wonder can't add on the map. Anyway a sudden G-Shock craze came over me, got 3 in a week. Wearing the GLX-5600-1 now got it few days back, the DW-5600BB-1 on the way being shipped and just made the plunge on the Rangeman GW-9400BJ-1...

Langkawi, Malaysia here...


----------



## Tiger-rider

Greetings from Singapore


----------



## zenmastah

Philippines, represent!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macteabird

The map looks snazzy, but how does one drop a pin, no pins for me to see. o|, Must be a Google-plus thingy. I am here... Lat 38.003182, Lon -122.30069 

BTW, Hello everybody in WUS G sector!


----------



## zionfarm

Sup everybody been on the forum since 08. I'm located on Davis-Monthan AFB located in Tucson AZ.


----------



## jackhammer

i'm pinoy but i'm working here in dubai, u.a.e.

cheers!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DiveCon2007

Biloxi, Mississippi









Back-to-back blue 7900's with Jackhammer


----------



## rokphish

Surabaya, Indonesia


----------



## Skeptical

Saratoga Springs, New York

(almost exactly halfway between NYC and Montreal)


----------



## ehl_01

Good morning  from Philippines 










Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## deskdiver

Auckland, New Zealand



NZST: UTC/GMT +12 hours


----------



## Toothbras

Hello from Minneapolis, MN, USA


----------



## françois assay

Bonjour,from Le Raincy France...


----------



## The Watchmen

Heya all.
From Sweden but in Norway most of the time. Thinking of reviving this little fella. Will be back when it's getting there.










Cheers!


----------



## sector445




----------



## saibog

Salam! From Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia... Casio G-Shock GW-9400-1DR...


----------



## tgdtown

Dallas, TX, USA


----------



## tekong

Jon from sg. Abit bit out of control









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_dunross

Greetings from Singapore..


----------



## greybeard54

G'day From AUS.


----------



## time4achange

Greetings from Stockbridge, Michigan.


----------



## oak1971

SE Wisconsin here.


----------



## moreese

Greetings from malaysia









Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdtrash

from Philippines, but working in Dubai UAE


----------



## jumpstat

From Malaysia


----------



## medenblik

From Oklahoma


----------



## DMCBanshee

Me doing some Snorkeling in caribbean water with my 6900.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## MiCr0

My stealth watch


----------



## mitadoc

Bulgaria...


















5600CS


----------



## MrNurse

I have a G-Shock Aviation GA-1000-1A coming in. My first G-Shock 
Will post pics when I receive it.


----------



## luvin156

Hi from Norwich England just got my first Gshock ? GA 110C 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrNurse

I received my first G-Shock today! Now I don't have to worry about scratches my more expensive watches!
G-Shock Aviation GA-1000-1A because the airplane symbols has a personal meaning lol. 


Thanks to G-Shock, now I know that it took me 13 minutes and 51.86 seconds to make my protein pancakes!


----------



## c4inam2n

Coming in from LB of SoCal!


----------



## Ant29

First G-Shock







I have one more incoming, and MAYBE another if I can not keep my wallet in my pocket......


----------



## coogrrr94

Houston, Texas



















Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Restr199

From Miami, FL


----------



## sector445




----------



## limeTANG

Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## Kacprzak1991

From Poland


----------



## Reloko

I'm right here...








And here are my current collections:


----------



## silentpanda

hi to all, so far collected >30 GA-110s, and some others, hope to learn more from the forum


----------



## frantz22

Hello from Fort Wayne, IN! I'm new to this forum - I figured I should join as my watch hobby is turning into an addiction...

Anyway, here is my new G-Shock that my girlfriend got me for Christmas. All of your pictures are making me want to buy more...


----------



## Mmarks9156

Hi from Hollister, CA here is the latest G to my collection









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo1006

From Manchester UK



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowjack

From Nijmegen, Netherlands: A bunch of G's as well as some other Casio models.

Top row in the box are mine, bottom row are my girlfriend's, except the Xaymaca (2nd from left), more arriving soon... my 2 Edifices and 2 divers along with some others behind the box, for fun b-)


----------



## moreese

Greetings from Malaysia..here's mine..








Sent from my Lenovo A850 using Tapatalk


----------



## khk

From baghdad, Iraq

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuL11

Hi everyone. Im so glad i found this forum.. Happy to be here... All the way from Brunei... First model was GBG13SET-7A...






G-Shock junkie since 30th January 2014...

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## airhoodz

From Upstate NY! Just started collecting them!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

Is there a club pic I can use in my sig?


----------



## yukonguy

Checking in from Vancouver BC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan Motime

Greetings all! First time post for a relatively new GShock owner.









I just picked up this Rangeman recently and really love it.
I really like the combination of features. 
I do have a pretty small wrist, but it seems to fit me well.


----------



## VaPi

Hi to ya all. I'm new here and that's my first post here too. I've starting to collect this awesome watches a few weeks ago. Here a pic of my beloved DW-5600. 
Cheers 









Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca bloc represents! I wanted to drop a marker on the map but it seems to fail, or, i dont know how to?


----------



## vfp16

I'm unable to pin to the map as well, but WUS G-Shock fan from Trinidad, West Indies here.


----------



## 325xia

I'm new here, but have been following these forums for years. This is my new and favorite watch to date.


----------



## psychogeek

After few months following this forum and reading lots of info from others, finally decided to register myself in the forum. Not my first but currently one of my favourite watch


----------



## Katie Kash

*Calling G Shock wearers*

Creative production agency Kash in London are looking for people who use G Shock watches to do interesting, incredible or extreme things. 

We're looking at making a series of stylish short documentary films, under the banner 'Never Give Up'. The films will explore unique stories from around the world of endurance, overcoming adversity, survival, exploration, going further, achieving more and overall not giving up when continuing seems futile or near impossible. 

We want to hear real stories from people who use the functions of their G Shock watch in interesting ways. This could be a survival story, an extreme sport, or a way that a G Shock watch has been useful in day to day life or a successful business. 

Please get in touch with your experiences or send a contact by email to [email protected] and I can tell you a bit more.


----------



## sector445




----------



## Nice Try11

my very first G, anniversary gift from my girl, limited edition Louie Vito G Shock,?.... Definitely not my last,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VME

Hello all, new guy here, I lurked for a long time. At the moment I only have a GW7900-B, but bought a GW9400 off here yesterday!

Going to try to increase my collection with a King also!

Blake


----------



## Kiaanstable

Hi all new to the forum thought I'd say hi and show my daily G that I wear&#8230; have a few more as well ill post pics soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetsujin79

GW-5000-1JF


----------



## rbandit651

Trying to get a Velcro/nylon band can't find one anywhere!!! Anyone help? I have a Ga110


----------



## Amaro

So I just pulled the trigger on a band adaptor and Zulu band shipped for $35. Was this a good deal or no. I need a good fit for my 5600 so I decided to get these. 

Dj-MixMasterEs-


----------



## Mcb2007

Get myself on the g shock map , new to these watches










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JC73

In..

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Apiwat

I'm hoovering over my house and then what should I press next???? I can't seem to have it work?!


----------



## Auxiliaryjohn

I
'
m

I
n
.


----------



## riffraff

Apiwat said:


> I'm hoovering over my house and then what should I press next???? I can't seem to have it work?!


Sorry, we've exceeded the maximum number for the free version of the map. :-(


----------



## Apiwat

riffraff said:


> Sorry, we've exceeded the maximum number for the free version of the map. :-(


No worries! Thanks for telling 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scione

Years of lurking and finally joined. Ohio.


----------



## mitadoc

Bulgaria (EU) 
DW5600CS
GW3500


----------



## Devastator01

greetings from San Jose, CA b-)


----------



## TAYLORPUPPY

It's me it's me it's earnest T


----------



## Restr199

From Miami, Florida. Customized


----------



## Restr199

Here's my other navy stealth out GA1000


----------



## eriek.indrayana

️ added...to...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

Logging in.. (now on mobile - can now upload pics lol)

Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


----------



## cccuc

Greetings from Santiago de Chile (SCL)


----------



## MMM File

From Italy, near Turin

Sorry for quality pics but I use cellular phone


----------



## kubik03

My first watch, 
ordinary mudman

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sl189

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nij3ms

*hye all..im from malaysia...this is my new custom gshock...


















*


----------



## stan54

Hi,

This is a part of my G-Shocks :




































































































Cheers.


----------



## dndpl

Hi! I'm from the Philippines.

My current line-up of Gs are a standard DW6900, a G9000ms-1, a GA110HC-1A, and a G7900a-4.

My current favorite is the red G7900 which I always wear even when sleeping and during formal events, except when bathing. The fit is excellent compared to the GA110 and the DW6900.

My least favorite is the GA110HC-1A due to its large face (I have a pencil wrist) and shiny strap and bezel. But, I'm not complaining. It was just a present from my uncle during his trip to Japan.

Before lusting on the red G7900, I have worn the DW6900 for almost two years, and it's almost shiny! I never had to change batteries and it is suuuuper tough. I wore it in my XC MTB races to random trail explorations and it did not fail to deliver. But it's simplicity and lack of interesting colors made me get the G7900 in red, my favorite color.

I purchased the Mudman G9000ms-1 on a whim but never regretted it. I was drawn to its small face diameter compared to other Gs and the fact that it lacked any paint (it was all black) on the bezel made it even more awesome. But the negative LCD display on purple made it hard to view the time from different angles. I had to place the watch directly in front of my face to have a good look at what's shown on the watch. Also, due to its mud-resistant capabilities, pressing the buttons proved to be a huge pain in the ass. I can't go to stopwatch, timer, alarms, world time and back to timekeeping without having to almost blister my thumb. I did not really get rid off it, but I let my girlfriend use it and it suited her small wrist and her on-the-go lifestyle. She's reporter.

Now, my dad and two of my sisters already have their own G-Shocks.


----------



## ajlindvall

First G-Shock, made me want another. Also purchased an Edifice. Like it very much also. I have always been a Seiko/Citizen guy also.


----------



## jimmyjay

My new to me GW300. Nice big display.


----------



## Restr199

My Aviators


----------



## Restr199




----------



## dhimoel

Hi I'm from Indonesia!

And these are my G-Shocks


----------



## romucoo

Looking through the threads and have found this is the most recent for Casio G Shock 
I have a G Shock DW 8900 which I have been trying to get a replacement module for after a watch shop replaced the battery but didn't reseal the watch which led to water getting into the case.
Can anybody suggest where I can get one from please
Ps. Casio have sent back and said they can't repair and don't supply the replacement module


----------



## Shadowjack

romucoo said:


> Looking through the threads and have found this is the most recent for Casio G Shock
> I have a G Shock DW 8900 which I have been trying to get a replacement module for after a watch shop replaced the battery but didn't reseal the watch which led to water getting into the case.
> Can anybody suggest where I can get one from please
> Ps. Casio have sent back and said they can't repair and don't supply the replacement module


Kinda off-topic?! If you had posted in some other thread it would have bumped the thread up automatically. Another option is to start a thread of your own... btw: this is not a good way to introduce yourself.


----------



## romseyman




----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

Im a Filipino and loves 5600 and 6900 models.. hello WUS!


----------



## romseyman




----------



## henabi




----------



## oz2124

Hi all,

I'm Indonesian and sent it via Port Moresby 
my G2300 and GW6900 say hi..


----------



## federicopl

Link send me to hervalicio.us - Page 1 of 7 so i cant see the map grr, i own a G300 2av


----------



## The Bounty Bear

First time poster and proud new G-Shock G-7710 owner. I have had many Casio watches but this is my first G-shock. Totally love this watch. I know it is only and "entry Level" model but it looks great, feels great and does everything i could possibly want.

I broke my Casio Databank watch when lifting a heavy box. After the replacement was faulty (karma from ordering from a very well known Online retailer i said i would never buy from for moral reasons) i decided to check out this G-shock. Knew instantly this was the watch i should have had a long time ago. plus it made me find this forum looking for G-Shock info so win win.


----------



## YoungGPS

dndpl said:


> Hi! I'm from the Philippines.
> 
> My current line-up of Gs are a standard DW6900, a G9000ms-1, a GA110HC-1A, and a G7900a-4.
> 
> My current favorite is the red G7900 which I always wear even when sleeping and during formal events, except when bathing. The fit is excellent compared to the GA110 and the DW6900.
> 
> My least favorite is the GA110HC-1A due to its large face (I have a pencil wrist) and shiny strap and bezel. But, I'm not complaining. It was just a present from my uncle during his trip to Japan.
> 
> Before lusting on the red G7900, I have worn the DW6900 for almost two years, and it's almost shiny! I never had to change batteries and it is suuuuper tough. I wore it in my XC MTB races to random trail explorations and it did not fail to deliver. But it's simplicity and lack of interesting colors made me get the G7900 in red, my favorite color.
> 
> I purchased the Mudman G9000ms-1 on a whim but never regretted it. I was drawn to its small face diameter compared to other Gs and the fact that it lacked any paint (it was all black) on the bezel made it even more awesome. But the negative LCD display on purple made it hard to view the time from different angles. I had to place the watch directly in front of my face to have a good look at what's shown on the watch. Also, due to its mud-resistant capabilities, pressing the buttons proved to be a huge pain in the ass. I can't go to stopwatch, timer, alarms, world time and back to timekeeping without having to almost blister my thumb. I did not really get rid off it, but I let my girlfriend use it and it suited her small wrist and her on-the-go lifestyle. She's reporter.
> 
> Now, my dad and two of my sisters already have their own G-Shocks.


Great collection  Hope to see pictures


----------



## spitfireLHX

Greetings from Croatia. New g shock fan. They were never quite my thing until I saw this baby on WUS and I fell in love.








next up: green rangeman in a few months 

P.S. photo is fresh out of the box from Japan, I havent read the manual and it was low on power at this point.
It synced with germany 4 nights before in a GMT+2. so yeah, its awesome


----------



## kbuzbee

federicopl said:


> Link send me to hervalicio.us - Page 1 of 7 so i cant see the map grr, i own a G300 2av


Ditto, I'm guessing that link is no longer valid.

Anyway, this Ranger is on duty on the North Coast of Ohio










Ken


----------



## kory.murphy

New gulfmaster. My absolute favorite G!


----------



## markantz

Greetings from Serbia


----------



## sukispop

Greetings from Northern California, USA!


----------



## YoungGPS

Greetings from the Philippines


----------



## sukispop

markantz said:


> Greetings from Serbia
> 
> View attachment 1632098


Hi Markantz,

If you don't mind my asking, what model is the large square that's far left on your arm? It doesn't look like a King, and I'm not knowledgable enough in the many and various G-Shock models. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nelamvr6

Hey guys!

Here's my GW-M530A. Not my first G-Shock, but my first in quite a while, and the first I bought knowing I might be getting hooked on these things.

It usually lives in New London, CT, but I'm posting this from Virginia.


----------



## cirian75

sukispop said:


> Hi Markantz,
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what model is the large square that's far left on your arm? It doesn't look like a King, and I'm not knowledgable enough in the many and various G-Shock models. Thanks in advance!


Looks like a black GD-350 to me


----------



## Switch Kit

Jim from So.Cal. My oldies but goodies been tough for a long time now. GW-500A and my Mission Impossible DW-290-T (None G-S but has taken a beating) thanks for having me.


----------



## Sven_Dufva

sukispop said:


> Hi Markantz,
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what model is the large square that's far left on your arm? It doesn't look like a King, and I'm not knowledgable enough in the many and various G-Shock models. Thanks in advance!


If I may answer this one, the watch is GD-350. I know it, because I am wearing one right now 

It is very comfortable, has 4 alarms + snooze (both with noise or vibration) and all the other "standar" features. Also one button press timer, which is super convenient. I love the vibration alarm, use it to wake my self up every morning when its time to go to gym / work. I highly recommend it for everyday watch

Here is more information: GD350-1B - Classic - Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock


----------



## JWNY

Friday is coming


----------



## asrar.merchant

Logging in from bahrain with three first time g's. 
First came the Gulfmaster and in the same purchase the Classic Square
And today came the G-LIDE.

So that's my three first G - SHOCKS


----------



## Karar

My first g-shock arrived yesterday


----------



## SHOCKSTROM

G'day all

Have been lurking here for awhile, and decided to post up my collection so far.

Just got into the G-Shocks a few weeks ago, thanks to this forum. Purchased my first G-Shock 2 weeks ago and the collection has increased pretty quickly since then!
I may be addicted.

Here is my collection so far, this will increase as there are still plenty of G-Shocks that I want to get 










_From Left-to-right:_
*GD-100MS-1DR / GD-350-8DR / G-7900MS-3 / G-9300NV-2DR / G-9000-1V*

Cheers


----------



## Stoerfaktor

My first watch that cost more than 100$ =) I love it!


----------



## saibog

Greetings from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. My Casio G-Shock GW-9400-1DR after an 11-hour muddy mountain climb in heavy rain. That is one of the reasons why, my friends, we prefer G-Shocks.


----------



## Shaggy2002

saibog said:


> Greetings from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> View attachment 1771970


Welcome the the forum and glad you enjoying you G-Shock.


----------



## Azfar_J

Checking in from Melbourne. Currently in Melbourne studying. Originally from Malaysia


----------



## Mad-O

Hi Shockerz! Greetings from Germany!!!

Shock the whole wide world!


----------



## Mad-O

Loops, I forgot 1:


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

With love from downtown Toronto


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

apparently ive never actually posted in this thread! it must be that forum anomaly where making a thread sticky actually turns it invisible lol 
of course i did like many others and tried to access the original link but that didnt work. obvious question, has anyone ever tried creating a new map? im sure its been asked some where in these 44 pages but im guessing if there was an alternative the original post would have been updated.

so being a slow day at work i thought id try a free map generator to see if it will work. theres no sign up or anything like some of the other ones so i guess its worth a try?

to add a marker:
- enter your city (or suburb) into the search window, select it from the dropdown box then clicking "add marker"
- select the edit button (second button with the mouse cursor and 4 way arrow symbols), click on your marker, click the pencil, add your username and click save

if you put your marker in the wrong spot just select the eraser button and click on your marker.

anyone else procrastinating as much as me and want to give it a try?

Scribble Maps : Editor

*ive got it set to autosave after 5min so hopefully no need to keep signing in and out, just leave the window open for 5min for the new deets to populate.


----------



## vainermg

Greetings from Brazil!

Below the photo of my Mudman, my small collection of G-Shock recently started:


----------



## keeism

Checking in from Brunei.


----------



## kaptenmlaar

from the heart of borneo.. indonesia..


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

We .... the north ....


----------



## Raff_christ

from surabaya, Indonesia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Devil-

my first G Shock ever. im in love!!!


----------



## EsbenOpen

Southern Alberta here.


----------



## Capt Obvious

DW6900MS-1
Greetings from Dublin, Ohio USA


----------



## bgalakazam

Santa brought me a nice GW-9400.  Currently living in Sofia, Bulgaria.


----------



## Wabbitbugs

Dubai!


----------



## hu.go

hope to receive early next week my G-9000.
Italy


----------



## Bigdaftboy

Greetings from Lanarkshire Scotland, Santa brought a new GW-A1000FC-1A4ER and a GW-4000-1AER, not that i'm well off just really good bargains!


----------



## Yto1312

Happy new year 2015 gshock wus...

greetings from the tropical island Bali, Indonesia









Cheers


----------



## Phreddo

Madison, WI
Favoring quality over quantity.


----------



## nicholas.d

Greetings ...
Count me in...from Greece 
Gw6900 1er [IMG]http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc395/4ageless/DSC_2104_zpsa8462f7a.jpg[/IMG]....
Multiband
Solar 
...
Does anybody know if there is a Japan made gw6900 
Or they just made in Thai and China ?
Just wondering ...

Regards ..


----------



## nicholas.d




----------



## Danoman

Checking in from Louisiana.


----------



## Hunter Good

Issaquah Washington Usa
Got this g shock for Christmas, and I ordered my second one today!


----------



## dumaz

Count me in! 
Greetings from longtime lurker from Lithuania, Kaunas.


----------



## maique

dumaz said:


> Count me in!
> Greetings from longtime lurker from Lithuania, Kaunas.
> View attachment 2614266


The Maharishi will be my next one, I guess...Looking great.


----------



## Rocat

Welcome to the forum Hunter Good.



Hunter Good said:


> Issaquah Washington Usa
> Got this g shock for Christmas, and I ordered my second one today!
> View attachment 2613602


----------



## maique

Hey there.

Another pin on the map, please, Lisbon, Portugal.


----------



## tjsam

From India
G-9000 and GA-100 for now.:-!


----------



## heuer_1153

GPW-1000 reporting from Cyprus.


----------



## manubenirevi

Hello from Menorca island, Spain.

DW-6000 and DW-9000










Greetings!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

*Vancouver, BC (almost in Stanley Park), now home to a brand new:

GW-9300-ER-5JF








*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Vancouver, BC (almost in Stanley Park), now home to a brand new:
> 
> GW-9300-ER-5JF
> 
> View attachment 2914786
> 
> *


Terrific entry. You have set the bar very high  Enjoy the beauty and welcome abroad.










Still remember when I got mine. Was a very happy moment


----------



## lpasuncion

Hi Guys. Have G8900a and King of G as of the moment and hopefully to have more soon


----------



## gdaddy

It took some time fighting the urge, but it was useless. I've finally allowed myself to indulge in this G Shock addiction. Hello people out there!! I currently own a GR-8900A. My next baby will be...well any G I can get a hold of.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

This is how -40 looks like


----------



## taucco

Hello from Italy. I have some of the basic models, my beloved one is this thailand made dw5600e (don't know the precise variant) with red lettering and somewhat thicker bracelet with gold colored buckle. It was my first one, bought for 30$ because it was a showcase model, traveled with me for an oversea deployment and three major natural disaster stateside deployments, as well as countless ambulance hours...now i seldom wear it, only as a good charm item.

next to a chinese 5600e














golden buckle (with "casio japan" etching)


----------



## Nanjin

Hi Everyone!

I'm new here and I just got my new baby (G100-1BV) below:

























I just love it! It looks so balanced on my small wrist. I'll definitely look forward to getting my next G-Shock soon.


----------



## olitinto

Hey all new here. I'm from Sydney Australia. I've been collection g shock watches now for about 2 years. Currently I own 26 models. Here is a list of my g shocks. I have pics but don't want to flood the post. The list is not in any order. 

GD120TS-3
GBA400-4B
GBA400-1A9
GA100CF-1A9
GW9400NV-2
G9300NV-2
GDX6900CM-5
GDX6900CM-8
GLS8900-9
GBX-6900B-1
GDX6900FB-1
GD350-8
GD110-1
GA110GB-1A
DW6900CB-1
GD100SC-6
GD100SC-1
GD350BR-1
G7900A-7
GBX6900B-2
GBX6900B-4
GDF100GB-1
GD100GB-1
G9300GB-1
DW6900WW-7
GLS8900-4


----------



## phoenix844884

Reporting in from New Delhi, India with my GW-3000M-4A and DW-5600-1V


----------



## reed420

Here in Wheelwright, Kentucky USA. Heres my beloved GA100. I've been in love with the G-Aviators for quite some time now but STILL can't afford the Atomic/Solar versions (maybe one day). Anyways, I got this about 5 years ago and just put in a new battery so back on my wrist it went.


----------



## jerry7297

Current rotation in Corpus Christi Texas USA.


----------



## MikeyT

A pin in the map, please at Deckerville, Michigan. I have this GW2000, as well as a DW5600E and a DW6630 that has a black bezel and strap.


----------



## MikeyT

Is the link broken? I can't find the map.



40swords said:


> Just click the link here and drop a pin! You can add a message and a little jpeg. Stand up and be counted!
> 
> WatchUseeK G-Shock Unity (1 markers placed)
> 
> Drop a post here after you've added yourself to the map!


----------



## shahtirthak

Reporting in from Singapore with my first G-SHOCK.....the GW-A1100-1A3DR (Gravity Defier)...just two days old!


















Cheers!


----------



## Spq

Link isn't working anymore... Seems like the website has closed


----------



## Chr1st2aan

Looks even better in real life


----------



## Higs

MikeyT said:


> Is the link broken? I can't find the map.


Not working for me. I was going to pin my MTG but all I get is a site offering to out my music on vinyl.
I'm a big fan of vinyl but anyone who's ever heard me sing would shudder at the thought...


----------



## fazerya

Hi, I'm a new member From east Belgium 
Sorry for my poor English. 
A picture of my last Casio 
Have a nice day


----------



## ZFC

Here my G-7710's. Most functional non-abc g-shock ever.


----------



## CP94

New member from Southern England

Here's a slightly older photo of my Gs



And the latest addition to my collection (at the time of posting anyway!)


----------



## xaved

New guy from Houston, TX. It took some working but I managed to get the adapter on my GR-8900 and a Zulu strap.


----------



## muphasta

Checking in from SoCal, San Diego to be more precise.
I've had my AWG-M100 since Jan of 2014 and really like it. I find that I only want to wear solar watches now.


----------



## jkleck

After trying on an Apple Watch, my affinity for traditional watches has grown. I bought an Omega and pulled out my old watches that need batteries (including my G-shock). How challenging is it to change the battery myself? It's a red and black G-shock with 2454 and G-3011 on the back.

Thanks!


----------



## mansrow

WUZ UP, my fellow G-shockers !
Just wanted to drop by and update my list. Just realized i did not purchase any new ones since '08 and finally got new one yesterday. 


SHOUT OUT to my comrades back in '08. 

keep it up, buddies ! keep it up.


----------



## Ikenshin

HI first post!
Hello everyone!
signing in from SEA, Singapore!
Hope I am welcome here!
sharing my favorite piece MTD! ~


----------



## Desert

jkleck said:


> After trying on an Apple Watch, my affinity for traditional watches has grown. I bought an Omega and pulled out my old watches that need batteries (including my G-shock). How challenging is it to change the battery myself? It's a red and black G-shock with 2454 and G-3011 on the back.
> 
> Thanks!


I hear you. I was never going to be interested in the Apple watch! IMO its not a watch anyway, its another ball and chain restricting ones serenity and peace. 
Battery changing: plenty of guys do it themselves. I could & so could you. But use correct tools & if the watch is old use care removing lug case screws. Just google it & watch you tube. 
BUT I may leave it to Casio. Why? They do it in dust free chambers, replace seals, oil any gears (if analogue) & pressure test for water resistance. Just depends how precise you want to be & if you want your watch to last a lifetime or not.

Here is my newbie guys a Ltd Ed 30th Anniversary DW-5030C-1JR (in resist black with vintage rose gold/copper tone ascents). Now my daily wear. I consider myself lucky to own this rare timepiece & naturally very happy/proud.

My 5 day old DW-5030C-1JR from Osaka Japan (Illustration):


----------



## Desert

As many of you may know I have recently been very lucky to have acquired X2 2013 "PROJECT TEAM Tough" 30th Anniversary model G-Shock Sqares. Does anyone happen to know which is likely the more collectible, potentially more valuable of two: DW-5030-1JR and DW-5030C-1JR? I read one credible review on G-Shock zone saying the 5030 was as its a Re-Issue. However I rarely see anything written about the 5030 & plenty written about 5030C, why. What do Square collectors think?


----------



## mutitasd

does anyone know either GD-350-1DR and G-7900-1DDR has auto backlight on them or not?
i'm new in this g-shock thing so go easy. thanks in advance


----------



## masyv6

Got my GWM-5610 as a birthday gift from my girlfriend awhile back! I generally wear automatics, but love my G-Shock for sleeping, swimming, and going to the gym!


----------



## behnam

Hi, this is my first gshock, i bought it today. I love it, its eyecatching and i have a good feeling when i wear it!! I think im the only one who love ga1100!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozimandius

Bought this recently from an awesome WUS member:









Lovin' it


----------



## jfc

Los Angeles checking in w/ my second G-Shock.

The first one was a costco g shock 2210 that i received in middle school (early 2000's). I've kind of been on watch hiatus until i've started working professionally, in which i've dived in fully. The watch is so old, that one of the back rubber pieces is missing, the bezel is cracked, and one of the screws holding the caseback has dethreaded inside the case, basically deeming the seal useless. I occasionally wear this on runs, but never in the water as the seal is compromised. I will post a thread in search of a new case; hopefully someone will be able to help me.

It is the blue one below!








The second one is a GD400HUF-1 which i haven't babied one bit. I wear this one to the gym, in the shower, when i'm changing the oil in my car, cutting my cat's nails, but not to work as it is a little much for an office environment. I personally don't care for the HUF brand, i just liked the exclusivity of the watch and the band.


----------



## cbirch15

Good evening from Barbados! My first Casio was bought back in 1984 and its gotten better since then. My cheap AQ-S810W alongside my new Pro Trek PRW-3000 1CR.


----------



## IMD90




----------



## taufikwan

Hi there fellow G-Shockers. Greetings from Malaysia. Not a hardcore collector myself, currently have around 60+ G-Shock and keep growing..

Here's some of my personal grails of the 6900s


----------



## ukpunisher

Addicted as of two weeks gold ugly I thought..

View attachment 5190610

Hence first mod in first week. 








Son infected too















Nice co to see him not using a tablet or PS3

also so he researched about the solar panel springs and handled himself. Nice. G-shocks Rock !

a huge shoutout to lowtech as I met him by Accident and he has given so many great idea suggestions in a weekend. Thank you


----------



## AlxEllis

Greetings from Glasgow, Scotland. I couldn't access the website to pin myself but I got my first G-Shock today!


----------



## vainermg

Today I decided to use my G7900A-4 red. Rarely used to be somewhat discreet.









From Alvorada, RS - Brazil


----------



## mirciox

Hello forum! I'll post my latest G-shock addition, it's a vintage(first) DW9000S-2VT, i'll receive it only on monday...
Original photo credits to WUS user jegra, which has one in mint condition close to NOS for sale, way better than mine....
Mine has not such good photo from seller.
Warm greetings from Romania, all the best!


----------



## Bender.Folder

Hey from Switzerland. My second g shock after an older yellow chunky one I used to wear 15y ago. Love the stealth look of this 5600BB


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Does the website not work anymore?


----------



## Neo01

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Does the website not work anymore?


I was wondering the same. Seems it doesn't. The links given there appear to be ads and are linking to random online shopping sites.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Neo01 said:


> I was wondering the same. Seems it doesn't. The links given there appear to be ads and are linking to random online shopping sites.


How unfortunate. All good things must come to an end I suppose.


----------



## sodamonkey

Yep, the link took me to this:


----------



## Upnor

The site seems to have been "parked", that is, the operator's registration time ran out and has not been renovated. Very likely it ran out of money since it seemed to be almost entirely donation-driven.
There's a May 2013 copy on the Wayback Machine, if anyone's interested in re-creating it on another similar service though.


----------



## parnass

Hello from a new member in Illinois.

My wife has a G-Shock GW-M850. I have a Waveceptor WV200A and a few Seiko watches with analog dials.

I am interested in buying a G-Shock for myself so I've been studying the models available. 

The forum looks like a great place to learn and share experiences. :-!


----------



## MrDisco

Greetings from Toronto! I'm a G fan with a small, but growing, collection of Gs. Excluding limited models, my favourite model types are the GD-X6900 variations and the smaller 6900 it's based on.


----------



## unbosom

Hi, I'm from Toronto and my favourite is the GW-5000-1jf, which is a JDM watch. I personally feel it's the grail of the G shock squares.


----------



## unbosom

Here's a pic.


----------



## whtwalker

New member from Honolulu that caught the g-shock bug.


----------



## JohnQFord

*Vancouver, BC, Canada







*


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

Toronto, On, Canada










Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliNawlins

Bought my first G-Shock tonight...except is not not actually mine.









This bad boy is going to a young man of 13 years whose family is in need this holiday season.

He'll never know where it came from - just from Secret Santa.

I hope it serves him well, wherever his young life takes him.

My own G-Shock will come someday. Maybe Santa will see it on my Amazon wish list ;-)

Happy Holidays, y'all. Be well.


----------



## partalos

Hello from Rhodes Greece! Here is is my G-Shock Rangeman GW 9400..


----------



## jay_dub

Since the map isn't working any more, can this thread lose sticky status?


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## James Haury

i OWN A DW 5600e and a 9052.I can't figure out how to use the map though.


----------



## Tele 2K

I just received a new GW-M5610. I like the square shape, less bulky than some others. I plan to hang on to the DW5600E for old time's sake...

VW


----------



## Upnor

Okay people, I tried to reconstruct the map using an alternative service.
Not all markers were imported, and they might be in the wrong place, so please fix their location if you're there already or add yourself if you aren't there yet.
The map can be found here: https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=1701502&add=1#
Let me know if it works! If it does maybe a moderator can replace the link in the first post with this one.


----------



## kmbijit

It seems to work! I was able to add myself, but apparently I don't see a lot of current users here. Probably the list needs to be updated too!


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

I think i havent added myself even in the old map..🙊

hawlrite!


----------



## 77mmbass

Tagged in Arizona.


----------



## bkbbk

Beijing, China.
Calibrating my PRG-110 with "Clock Wave" which simulate time signal stations.


----------



## stylus




----------



## Brimstone

Tagged in Utah :-!


----------



## Haxi

Hello from Munich!


----------



## Chinoink

View attachment 7247026

Hello from Le Mans, France


----------



## Falco 67

Hallo from Milan, Italy!!!


----------



## Emiliano

Ciao from Rome!

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## abadacus

bkbbk said:


> Beijing, China.
> Calibrating my PRG-110 with "Clock Wave" which simulate time signal stations.


Does this work well?


----------



## sportmats

Link don't work. Remove it as a sticky and delete the thread!


----------



## JackB

Seems to be working fine, just added myself. Hola from Costa Rica


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

View attachment 7617930

First G-shock, arrived today and I love it!


----------



## Fahad CA

My first G Shock , Toronto Canada here


----------



## notanothercamera

Hello from Charlotte, NC!!


----------



## Alden

Ocoee, Florida here. I have a G7900 Rescue (tide and moon phase) on the way, and already have a Mudman G9000. 

I'm only collecting G-Shocks now. I have a half dozen others on my radar.


----------



## Pufanu

Salut, from Bucharest, Romania !


----------



## ATLien_325

Wasn't my first, but definitely not my last. I always seem to find myself using the mudmans as my daily. Arizona/Georgia.


----------



## loganhunter2009

Second G-Shock in 3 months


----------



## 808static

my 4th g-shock in 2 months. i had to have a square...


----------



## hasto092

Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Reggieroo

Hello from Warwickshire UK.

G Shock AWG-M100-1AER This is my daily wearer at work or play so it's taken a bit of abuse.


----------



## NorCal_PWRstroke




----------



## Alden

Just got the GWM5610










What an awesome square it is.

So now I have three G's.

Mudman G9000
G7900 Tide and Moon 
GWM5610 Solar/Atomic

What should I get next?


----------



## Capone

Not first Casio, but I think this is the first G-Shock GW-M5610.


----------



## 2111987

Greetings from Vietnam


----------



## 2111987

Another pics about my G collection


----------



## Bulls23




----------



## Alden

Capone said:


> Not first Casio, but I think this is the first G-Shock GW-M5610.
> View attachment 8101754


I got one of these recently. It has synced with the Colorado Springs clock three times so far, in about a month.

It has become my favorite G out of the three I own. It's so small and comfortable, crazy accurate, and will never need a new battery (in my lifetime, anyway).


----------



## Hasaf

I checked in back in 2013 from China. I am now near Salt Lake, Utah. In the meantime I have added another G-Shock. I purchased the Riseman in 2013 and the Gravity Defier this year. Both are pictured on a 6.5" wrist.

My GW-9200-1DR:










GW-A1100-1A3


----------



## ricky508

Just wanted to drop a line...im down here in Louisiana...sadly, my 1st and only G-Shock mudman was ripped off my wrist in an IED attack back in 2008 and was unable to be found...anyways, im currently in the market for a new G-Shock or Pathfinder...my old Mudman was replaced with a Suunto...its nice but i miss my Casio!


----------



## jaguarone

My two gshocks: GA-110BC and G-7900-1


----------



## Piggen

Hello from the Netherlands.









I bought a DW-5600-MS last year because I wanted a G-Shock but only liked the square ones. Been wearing it during sports and sometimes casually. Two weeks ago I did an obstacle run in Germany. Normally I'm very careful with my watches, but I felt like a G-Shock was made for stuff like this. It still looks like new btw. There's still some sand on it and I'm thinking of keeping it that way.


----------



## Ossian

My designated gym and shooting range watch:


----------



## TGV

From Texas luv this G..........


----------



## danijoe

Hi there - what Spydie is that? Is it a Chicago? 😉 Great watches and great knives!


----------



## madwolfa

Hello from Kansas. Just joined the club! Love my new GW5000!


----------



## Prdrers

Representing Tennessee here, with my fifth and latest G!


----------



## RNR82

It's a Pro Trek (from Rome, Italy)


----------



## dator

San Ramon, CA


----------



## MDT IT

My Rangeman (Mod for old men ..presbyopia...) ;-)

Before...









After...









Goog now..:-!


----------



## MDT IT

My Rangeman (Mod for old men ..presbyopia...) ;-)

Before...

View attachment 8642810










After...

View attachment 8642818


Goog now..:-!


----------



## MDT IT

My Rangeman not afraid even of the devil ! :-d


----------



## gshocked_extreme

Hello from Dubai UAE - i currently have below models

1. GW9400 RD4 (Rescue Red)
2. GW9400 (Navy Blue)
3. G1100R (Orange - Gravity Defier)
4. GW9400RD-4 (Rescue Red) (Brand new in Box)

Planning to buy next a Gshock MTG-G1000GB-1ADR ?


----------



## normn

Louisiana USA


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

Love from Toronto










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trandy

Hello from The Lake Of The Ozarks in Missouri!


----------



## Dan83bz

Regards from Heraklion GR at the moment.

Whilst not strictly a G-Shock fan, I have enjoyed the reliability and looks of these over the years and have worn them without worry in all kinds of conditions. I must've had at least 10 different models, some I don't even remember. I currently have just 1 , the G7700, looking to maybe add another or possibly flip the G7700 and remain with just the one, most of the time I have 1 or 2 lying around although I think my personal max. was 4 owned. 

I've been also looking into some JDM models but the price has been keeping me away mostly, I can't seem to get myself to spend that kind of money on a digital, even though I know it would probably outlast many I own, including myself


----------



## Ron1n

Suburbs of Chicago checking in.


Been wearing G-Shocks since 5th grade (20 years ago). They were my segue into my current watch interest.


----------



## Ron1n

Ron1n said:


> Suburbs of Chicago checking in.
> 
> Been wearing G-Shocks since 5th grade (20 years ago). They were my segue into my current watch interest.


Not sure how to edit posts, but also the only watch that I just throw in the dishwasher when it gets dirty.


----------



## SamQue

Ron1n said:


> Not sure how to edit posts, but also the only watch that I just throw in the dishwasher when it gets dirty.


Hello fellow Chicagoan. Expecting my G-Shock GWG-1000 tomorrow. This section of Watchuseek got me interested. Pictures will be posted.


----------



## SamQue

Ron1n said:


> Not sure how to edit posts, but also the only watch that I just throw in the dishwasher when it gets dirty.


Hello fellow Chicagoan. Expecting my G-Shock GWG-1000 tomorrow. This section of Watchuseek got me interested. Pictures will be posted.


----------



## dwarnecke11

Irma (Columbia), South Carolina here.

*Databank* DBC-150-1
*Protrek* PRW-2500
*G-SHOCK* GW-M5610

Lifetime CASIO fan!


----------



## Glengooligan

Currently in Seoul, Korea.

G-5500MC-5 
GD 350-8
GW-9400

The G-5500MC-5 is special to me because I bought it right after basic training. I thought it would look good with my ACU's, hah. It was $99 and it seemed like quite a splurge at the time, lmao. I think I wore it damn near every time I put on that uniform for at least 3 years...

​


----------



## jayinhk

Hong Kong  DW-D5600P and a lot more incoming...more than is reasonable. lol


----------



## kendevis

Bologna, ITALY!

PRX-7001 Pro Trek Manaslu
PRW-6100
GWN-1000 G-Shock Gulfmaster


----------



## rangemanfan

New York City, New York.

Rangeman: GW9400-1, GW-9400RD-4, GW-9400CMJ-3, GW-9400NVJ-2JF
Mudman: GW9300NV-2JF, GW9300CM-1.
Soon: GW9400-3, GW9400BJ-1, GW9400BTJ-8


----------



## hellowin

From Surabaya, Indonesia
______________________

G-100BB-1ADR







-~-
DW-5600MS-1DR







-~-
GD-350-1BDR







-~-
G-9300-GB-1DR







-~-


----------



## broadwayron

I'll add myself to the list...

NYC
Currently wearing a *G5600KG-3,* which has seen better days.

I have been wearing G-Shocks since my fist one in high school, which I think was 1984. Possibly '85.


----------



## arogle1stus

Been a GShock, Edifice, you name it fan since 1990.
Can't say I was on the GHshock ground floor in 1983.
But got there quick as I could. SIL the same.Just got
a GX56 a month ago. I'm trolling for one too.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## leftjammer

*Count me in:*

Long Island, NY - USA
Casio G-Shock GW 700A

Long time owner/wearer of what I think is the best G-Shock ever.- GW 700A (stock pics, not my actual piece) 
Sadly made no more


----------



## Steelerswit

New Jersey USA. 

to many G's & Baby G's to list, near 100. but my prize is a 1999 ICERC DW-9700K


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## odinslostcandy

Boulder, Colorado. 

Have been through a few G's. at the moment I have three

G7900 Rescue
G8900 
GWN1000 Gulfmaster


----------



## ogichidaa14

Cloquet, MN

ive had a few in the past. Right now I have a GW-9400 Rangeman.


----------



## LiquidTurbo

Vancouver Canada!

Casio GW-5000-1JF. Waited a long time to own this puppy, then decided to pull the trigger. I love it so far!


----------



## pReTeNd3r

Pull the trigger and gotten this....









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Warning...G of Freddy..


----------



## samshy

Hello, from TX, USA!


----------



## Bulldogge

Bismarck, ND.
I have a few G's, this is my latest.


----------



## ChronoLinks

Coquitlam BC Canada


----------



## Calleb1099

Greetings from Croatia


----------



## Nemo

Calleb1099 said:


> Greetings from Croatia
> View attachment 9825962


Dober dan! 😊


----------



## v6inspire

Hello fellow collectors! New to this forum. Glad to see so many GShock enthusiasts. Here is part of my collection... It has dwindled a bit... Selling some off to fund other hobbies. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADAP7IVE

v6inspire said:


> Hello fellow collectors! New to this forum. Glad to see so many GShock enthusiasts. Here is part of my collection... It has dwindled a bit... Selling some off to fund other hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! So many Gundam models...I recently saw some 90s GTR-themed ones.

Also new to Gs. Just picked up a GW-6900J and a heavily-used Rangeman J. Cheers from Japan, everyone.


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy

My starter kit...


----------



## jake20

Hi guys, been lurking here for a while, but longtime gshock fan who finally decided to start a collection, but now its my addiction! lol.. 
This is what I have so far.. just added a King to my collection


----------



## tregaskin

jake20 said:


> View attachment 10269186
> 
> Hi guys, been lurking here for a while, but longtime gshock fan who finally decided to start a collection, but now its my addiction! lol..
> This is what I have so far.. just added a King to my collection


I see you like the g7900
which of them is your fav color?
also which is the one you had first (asking about the g7900 only) did you have to change battery already in any of them?


----------



## WreckDiver1321

Greetings from Montana, USA!

Here's my only one, the venerable G7900. It's my workout watch and I occasionally wear it to work. Such a tank, and a great watch for the money. I can understand now why so many people collect these.


----------



## Houdini5150

Greetings from Phoenix. Originally from San Diego but we moved out here last April...

Only have one G Shock. I had one when I was a kid but as I got older I lost interest in watches. Wasnt until college I got back into them a little and then I started collecting some Nixons and then Invicta, I got rid of most of those and now I am looking to start up a watch collection again.

View attachment 10368154


----------



## Alex4415

Greetings from Seattle WA, USA
Intruducing my GWN-1000 and my PW-1500


----------



## Nost

Hi everybody! G-shocker from Alaska here! Love this site, been a lurker for about a year. Working on a few mods. If I can figure out how to post pictures here Ill post what Im working on!


----------



## AT1984

tregaskin said:


> I see you like the g7900
> which of them is your fav color?
> also which is the one you had first (asking about the g7900 only) did you have to change battery already in any of them?










So...I traded a Seiko for a GW5000, and got the G Shock fever. My first Frogman, and it's near mint. I have a GF8250 with black resin on the way. 2 Frogman watches in one week...oh, boy...

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## jake20

tregaskin said:


> I see you like the g7900
> which of them is your fav color?
> also which is the one you had first (asking about the g7900 only) did you have to change battery already in any of them?


yea i started off with a red 7900. i loved the 7900's at first because 
1. they are really cheap as far as gshocks go
2. they have moon and tide graphs
3. they are a good size case
4. different colors to choose from

i would love to have more of the rare models.. especially an orange king maybe, but my budget isnt allowing it right now.
i love big case watches..
Just recently added this one to my collection as well


----------



## Ntinos

Hello G-Shockers
Greetings from Athens Greece

free jpeg images


----------



## Redsaint

Hi, All! New to the site! But long time g-shock fan. My latest creation is my MilShock replica. With the newest red/black 5600, I was able to make a sweet one with a black-red 20mm zulu strap. This is my third creation. Still haven't named it, but hoping to make a few for folks when I go up to the Army War College. Cheers!

The Saint


----------



## heatharnold

I've been buying Casios since the 5th grade! Just picked this one up- GA-100

Alma, Arkansas- USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semtex

Hello from Bucharest, Romania.


----------



## Speedsterescu

Hello G-Shockers! Greetings from Bucharest, Romania! I've been wearing G Shock's since 1996, always having at least one in my (small) watch collection. Here are my G's, with few non - G intruders in the display boxes ☺...









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Hello WUS G Shockers, Greetings from the San Francisco Bay Area!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## gushockme

Hello I'm from Jakarta, Indonesia 
GO MUDMASTER!!


----------



## Pete26

Hello from Queensland, Australia. Albany Creek to be specific . long time WUS member but thought I would add myself here, seeing I'm rocking my Gulfmaster.


----------



## marvinc33

Greetings







from Atlanta!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos

Greetings from Cyprus, (Europe) 
Been fan of Casios and especially G shocks since 90s.


----------



## wadewadewade

London!


----------



## Zitro_4.23

Hello, everyone! Checking in from Key West, Fl ??? 

I'm new to the forum, I've been wearing G-Shock for close to 17 years, I currently own 18 pieces (and counting) - I look forward to sharing and talking to everyone!


----------



## MarkBishop

Hurst, TX here (DFW area). Loving this community. This is a great group here.


----------



## ccm123

Hello Everyone, Brentwood, CA (Bay Area). Originally from Santa Clara County (Silicon Valley). Been wearing G's since 1989 and collecting since 2010.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmleibo

Hi - Montville, NJ, USA. Northern part of NJ off Rte 80.


----------



## bunjamin

Wore my g shock classic at the gym tonight


----------



## A MattR of Time

My favorite G










Both of my sons have










But my youngest son in Navy Boot Camp has to wear one that is all black, so I sent him to Great Lakes, IL with this one:


----------



## shebang

Greetings from Finland. I have had a Mudman for a couple of years and been so happy with it that I just got myself a Gulfman.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowLemon

Greetings from the Gold Coast, Australia! My current favourite is the relatively newish dual-colour GA100 white/black









Hoping for a Mudmaster Camo soon! Love the Mudmaster Maharishi orange as well...


----------



## simon1003

Hi.


----------



## Dantechno

Hi. After many other G-Shock i step-up to the top ... MR-G G1000


----------



## grinta

Hi from France,

I'm a G-Shock user by need, because I found out those watches were the only ones to survive to my job.

Currently looking for a mudmaster or mudman, as my G-7500 didn't stand the accumulation of dirt, buttons are stucked !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zacinthus

Greetings from Zurich. Watch bought on a trip to Tokyo

.


----------



## kunemoriva

G steel


----------



## Monzer

how to add my self to the map ?


----------



## Shadowjack

Monzer said:


> how to add my self to the map ?


I dont think there is a map anymore...


----------



## Michi-77

Hello from Germany, 

my MM & me joined the board today. We hope, you have fun with us both!

Greetings to all G-Shockers


----------



## robbiepeyt

Greetings from London.

Just picked up a Casio G-Shock G-2900F-1VER. Maybe the most underrated G-Shock out there.


----------



## SteveJ

Hello from south central Alaska.









My first and only G, so far.
Presently looking to find a deal on a GPW1000 during the next few months.
No hurry, the Rangeman is almost perfect for my use.
Sorry about the dust, it was supposed to be just a test shot.


----------



## Teppka

My MTG-G1000D-1A2DR says hi from Istanbul


----------



## chronologisch

GW-9400-3ER Rangeman, at work b-)


----------



## arrowhd

First post from Missouri, USA.


----------



## Miguel GT

The King and I say, "Hi!"









Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel GT

Miguel GT said:


> The King and I say, "Hi!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


From The Philippine Islands. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## kum

From Galati, Romania (Europe).


----------



## Ztiggy

I finally caved and bought a G-Shock!


----------



## Certified G

Gulfmaster has arrived!!!!


----------



## TAner

Hail to the King








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ARTRN

New acquisition a very cute *GW-S5600-1JF*. I love this thing !!! The semi transparent bezel and carbon fiber strap version give a bit less toolish look. Now I realize why G-Shocks are addictive


 :-d


----------



## marktb

Greetings from Belfast Northern Ireland. I bought my first in 2001. I think it was a DW004. Wore it for a few years then forgot about it. I bought a GD350 last year and it re-ignited my interest. I have bought 2 from the 5600 series in the past 2 weeks. Joining this forum has only made me want to get more. Just need to decide where to go next. 

I can can definitely see a Rangeman in my future and maybe a Gravitymaster if I start saving


----------



## teaumaz

Hi from Belgium!


----------



## qmsq

Hello from Burgas, Bulgaria. This is my first watch I have bought myself and I take great pride in wearing it.


----------



## MainePorsche

From the North Country in New York now.


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello guys, cheers from Santiago in Chile.
i´m new in the forum so, now is time to say hello to the community.

My weekend watch: G-Shock Mudman Military Green / Black Dial 

















regards!


----------



## Crownix

Greetings from Serbia, my first G says hello.


----------



## PAUL H.

First G from Ontario Canada................Cheers p


----------



## anabuki




----------



## MainePorsche

Went to the GWG 1000 1A5JF for the digital display on the GG 1000 was insufficient.


----------



## Wahoo_1427

Checking in from Northern VA. After a 20 year absence from G-Shocks I recently acquired a G-7900-3DR and a Rangeman. I had completely forgotten how great G-Shocks are. I now see a Frogman GWF-D1000 in my future ... and possibly a Mudmaster.


----------



## ericlikeseatin

I recently purchased this G-Shock G9000MS-1 and I absolutely love it. It has been super useful while taking care of our newborn; it's "mud" proof if you know what I mean.


----------



## MainePorsche

From North Country in the Empire State.

My final G Shock collection.


----------



## Miklos86

From Budakalász, Hungary. A few weeks back I purchased my first G-Shock at the ripe old age of 31. All my life I've been deceiving myself with increasingly expensive and delicate watches, but it dawned on me that I need a watch I can truly rely on. Hint: it is not a Swiss-made automatic, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## angelo_magayanes

Hi guys.. Im angelo from philippines.. Hope to learn alot from you guys!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

angelo_magayanes said:


> Hi guys.. Im angelo from philippines.. Hope to learn alot from you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nice collection.
Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## tomi210210

Today I became a proud G-Shock owner. I already love it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Shetland, UK.


----------



## Miklos86

Congratulations! When your child is somewhat bigger, you can play with him/her worry-free, even in the sand-box. That is one of the reasons I went for a "mudproof" G


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

God's Back Garden.


----------



## anabuki

Hi from Warsaw 























finally G Shock with G klasse ;-)


----------



## Fsupartyboy850

Greeting from Northwest Florida. My newest G Shock.


----------



## wcannon32

Just below Charlotte NC, but in South Carolina.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Busy moving, so what better than a G-shock? ;-)


----------



## mxdla

North NJ here. Parra limited edition G-Shock. From 2011 I think









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

what exit?



its a Jersey thing~


----------



## tekmonkey

Scotsman, bought a Rangeman in Germany, took it and moved the family to Malmo, Sweden

Here it is in front of the famous Malmo landmark, the Turning Torso Tower

Sorry for using the same WRUW 09-02 image, but I felt it was appropriate for both, and I hadn't "checked in" yet


----------



## Steve_Irl

Long time G-Shock owner checking in from Dublin, Ireland. 
My trusty G-100-1BVMES gave up the ghost on a recent trip to Spain and I've chosen the very nice AWG-M100SB-2AER as it's replacement - the features I liked about it were the solar power, the automatic signal reception for accuracy, it's looks and it's price. 
BTW, I feel that opening a new G-Shock has a similar premier satisfaction to opening a new Apple product, just a feeling I got today.














On an unrelated note all our thoughts are with our US colleagues as Irma makes it way through Florida.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Hi guys, I'm from Nottingham, United Kingdom!

Here's my first of two recent watch purchases made within a month: Casio G-Shock G-Lide Summer 2017 GWX-5600WA-7 edition:










Posted on social media:
*Instagram*
*
Watchuseek shared my pic via Instagram*

*Twitter*


----------



## Spacescape

Never really considered G-Shocks before now i'm the proud owner of these 2 beauties . Now i'm tempted by a Gulfmaster or possibly some more squares...


----------



## BlackTie

GW-5000! Bonjour! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neognosis

I picked this up at TJMAXX, of all places, a few days ago. Its my second g-shock, but my first is worn all the time by my 9 year old son, so i gave it to him. I travel often, and i like that i can swap home and world time quickly with this one.

The only negative is that it is hard to read. Some lume on the hands and indices would have done wonders.

I took it camping this weekend.


----------



## katoaspire555




----------



## davidcrawford17

Just started collecting watches and feel in love with Casio G-Shocks. Being in the military for 12 years and personally find these watches to be the best. This is David from North Carolina.









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

davidcrawford17 said:


> Just started collecting watches and feel in love with Casio G-Shocks. Being in the military for 12 years and personally find these watches to be the best. This is David from North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Forum.
Nice array of Watches.


----------



## davidcrawford17

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 12531099
> 
> 
> I picked this up at TJMAXX, of all places, a few days ago. Its my second g-shock, but my first is worn all the time by my 9 year old son, so i gave it to him. I travel often, and i like that i can swap home and world time quickly with this one.
> 
> The only negative is that it is hard to read. Some lume on the hands and indices would have done wonders.
> 
> I took it camping this weekend.


I to have a tough time reading the negative display but it does look cool 









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtrott

Hello and greetings from Germany / Bavaria ;-):-d

View attachment DSC_6564.jpg


----------



## davidcrawford17

Foxtrott said:


> Hello and greetings from Germany / Bavaria ;-):-d
> 
> View attachment 12536539


All beautiful watches, and welcome my German friend. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcrawford17

MainePorsche said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> Nice array of Watches.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert

Spacescape said:


> Never really considered G-Shocks before now i'm the proud owner of these 2 beauties . Now i'm tempted by a Gulfmaster or possibly some more squares...


Great! IMO squares are very versatile and classic G-Shock. My favourites are DW-5030C-1JR and DW-5030-1JR (G-set). You may also want to consider the GW-5000-1JF (solar atomic). In case you don't know these are screw-backs.



DW-5600C mirror back 'holy grail'.


----------



## davidcrawford17

Just got this little beast G-Shock MASTER OF G G9000MS-1. Smaller than expected but it has charm 









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcrawford17

Desert said:


> Great! IMO squares are very versatile and classic G-Shock. My favourites are DW-5030C-1JR and DW-5030-1JR (G-set). You may also want to consider the GW-5000-1JF (solar atomic). In case you don't know these are screw-backs.
> 
> 
> 
> DW-5600C mirror back 'holy grail'.


Love the green 5600

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Don't know why I haven't posted here yet. Time to remedy that.










Born and raised.










And my G-Shock. GW-5000 with bullbars and a combi bracelet.


----------



## Desert

davidcrawford17 said:


> Love the green 5600
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Hi David. You mean the green bezel one? They are super rare I think. There was also blue and yellow.

Like your MS Mudman. Great size. Before becoming fixated on squares that was my favourite G.


----------



## Shadowjack

Desert said:


> Great! IMO squares are very versatile and classic G-Shock. My favourites are DW-5030C-1JR and DW-5030-1JR (G-set). You may also want to consider the GW-5000-1JF (solar atomic). In case you don't know these are screw-backs.
> 
> 
> 
> DW-5600C mirror back 'holy grail'.


What is wrong with photobucket, they want simple hobbyists and amateurs to pay $400 for linking!??! I'm deleting my account, I'm sure there's better free hosts out there...


----------



## Desert

Shadowjack said:


> What is wrong with photobucket, they want simple hobbyists and amateurs to pay $400 for linking!??! I'm deleting my account, I'm sure there's better free hosts out there...
> 
> View attachment 12556015


I hear you. Its unbelievable considering they also have rights to OUR pictures!


----------



## golazzo01

Hello from Burnley England

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blwright

Roll Tide from Sweet Home Alabama. 

Snagged a GA100L-8A from the Navy Exchange at Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Neognosis

Heading to africa today with my G.


----------



## katoaspire555

The Adirondacks in Autumn.........


----------



## Gabriel86

My brand new gw-m5610-1 which i got from Amazon about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Fastcast

Never thought I'd buy a G-Shock (can't stand the humongous watch craze) but the smaller original G intrigued me so with free shipping and returns how could I go wrong. It did not take long to scoff at it (since I can't see/read it very well in low light) and wanted to return it but then I decided to wear it some more before returning and after I realized, hey you bought this for an outdoor beater, I fell in love with this ugly duckling. I can read the display just fine in natural light, it's light weight and tough, plus I just hosed it off when I was done chainsawing so I'm seeing the appeal and think maybe I'll keep it!


----------



## jordansays

Hello from the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## SnapJag

Just got my new MS GWG-1000 1A3 today. Love it. Durable and wears well. My first, but hopefully not my last. Looking at a square for casual wearing, suggestions?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Fastcast said:


> Never thought I'd buy a G-Shock (can't stand the humongous watch craze) but the smaller original G intrigued me so with free shipping and returns how could I go wrong. It did not take long to scoff at it (since I can't see/read it very well in low light) and wanted to return it but then I decided to wear it some more before returning and after I realized, hey you bought this for an outdoor beater, I fell in love with this ugly duckling. I can read the display just fine in natural light, it's light weight and tough, plus I just hosed it off when I was done chainsawing so I'm seeing the appeal and think maybe I'll keep it!
> 
> View attachment 12587621


Just need to put it in perspective, for the same price you could have taken your significant other out for a nice dinner and a movie!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherhan




----------



## MainePorsche

SnapJag said:


> Just got my new MS GWG-1000 1A3 today. Love it. Durable and wears well. My first, but hopefully not my last. Looking at a square for casual wearing, suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Great Watch.
Wear it well.
I'm a 'round' watch kind of guy.
A 'square' watch guy will chime in.


----------



## MainePorsche

SnapJag said:


> Just got my new MS GWG-1000 1A3 today. Love it. Durable and wears well. My first, but hopefully not my last. Looking at a square for casual wearing, suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Great Watch.
Wear it well.
I'm a 'round' watch kind of guy.
A 'square' watch guy will chime in.


----------



## dan360

western Washington, beautiful Pacific Northwet...


----------



## casionerd

Moore, OK


----------



## Slm643

Lansing, Michigan. Oops, I read Casios, sorry..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smol5146

College Station, Texas.


----------



## Fullers1845

Smol5146 said:


> College Station, Texas.


Woop!


----------



## Slm643

Here we go....









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinemafia

L.A. area, Santa Clarita to be specific


----------



## G-SPAIN

Hello everyone, I am here to learn as much as possible 

I wear a 5610 and look forward to catching a GW5000


----------



## Miklos86

G-SPAIN said:


> Hello everyone, I am here to learn as much as possible
> 
> I wear a 5610 and look forward to catching a GW5000


Bienvenidos! The GW5000-1JF is a fine watch indeed.


----------



## sky_sun

wHAT Year IS MANUFACTURING IT AND HOWW KNOW BEFOOR BUY IIT 
Back


----------



## FarmeR57

Hello everyone from Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## Dinky1

Hiya from India via Brunei


----------



## RedArmyGNation

Hi from Malaysia Kuala Lumpur !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Greetings from UK!









IWC Mark XV
Tudor Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo' 
SKX007
G Shock GW-5000


----------



## zdillinger

I'm Zach, 34, Michigan. I've always dismissed digital watches but decided to give them a try. How wrong I've been... and how much money I've spent on other stuff! I bought my first G-Shock, a DW 9052, for $25 at Dick's Sporting Goods two weeks ago. It was nice enough to inspire me to step up to a GD350 less than a week later since I realized a vibe alarm would be useful when I have to get up before my wife (I gave the 9052 to my stepfather). Then, a couple of days ago, I found a GAX 100 MSB at TJ Maxx for $45. So I bought that too, though I may look to replace the slightly odd clear strap with a black one in the near future, or I may move it on to partially fund a Range Master.

Here are my G-Shocks.
















And the DW9052 that started it all.


----------



## Fisting_Chili

Portland, OR here


----------



## R Black

Hi All, I'm Rob chiming in from Hertfordshire UK


----------



## Motorcycle Man

R Black said:


> Hi All, I'm Rob chiming in from Hertfordshire UK


Larry here in Upstate SC..
MTG900DA-8V
MTGM900DA-8CR
Soon to come DW5600E-1V....


----------



## RmacMD

The avatar should make my locale easy.


----------



## sticky

Greetings from a sunny (probably only here for today) Yorkshire.


----------



## peppeducati

Hello from CT USA. Just picked this up a few hours ago. Ditching the Samsung smartwatch for something more practical and rugged as my sport watch. Always have had a soft spot for G Shocks!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_Murphy

Hello from Cape Town, South Africa.

I picked this up for next to nothing from a guy who didn't want it anymore. He didn't seem to know the value of it either. 
I'm loving it. It's replaced my LG G Watch R as my daily watch









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_Murphy

Andre_Murphy said:


> Hello from Cape Town, South Africa.
> 
> I picked this up for next to nothing from a guy who didn't want it anymore. He didn't seem to know the value of it either.
> I'm loving it. It's replaced my LG G Watch R as my daily watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Here's a pic from before I changed the letter colours









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria

Currently reside in WA USA, born and partially grew up in Ukraine. My current G's, the Rangeman just showed up today after being sold a few months back. I missed it and had to buy it again


----------



## Falco 67

My little (modded ;-) ) collection:


----------



## Mr.TD

Sometimes I get tired of all my mechanical watches and really enjoy wearing my g-shock...


----------



## rhetto

Family Outing! ;-)


----------



## chuck78

Hi everyone, greetings from Serbia/Europe with my new Gravitymaster!


----------



## pointlineplane

Got my first G-Shock about two weeks ago! On the first day, I swapped out the stock resin strap for a nylon strap + strap adapters. Love the watch and I'm already thinking about the next G-Shock I want to buy...

Photos:


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Here is my small but growing collection over in Derbyshire United Kingdom. The link was removed but here it is









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pavel36

One of the few gshocks i have.
...Montreal Canada


----------



## pavel36

and you should see my other arm


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## Peater

Hello from Wales... of course they're all synched!


----------



## Slm643

Like the middle one! Model number? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peater

Slm643 said:


> Like the middle one! Model number?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Just got it today.

GD-350-1BER.

I got a separate post about it.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## IndianaFuzz

My latest....


----------



## Average

Doing some spring cleaning


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## sanik




----------



## wookiee2cu

Peater said:


> Hello from Wales... of course they're all synched!


What's the model number of the one on the far left? It's a good looking watch.


----------



## Peater

That'll be the GA-1100 Gravitymaster.

Twin Sensor, compass and thermometer.

Great watch, and the super illuminator is very bright. 


wookiee2cu said:


> What's the model number of the one on the far left? It's a good looking watch.


----------



## wookiee2cu

Thanks, will have to check that out.


----------



## nsx_23

Just picked up this NOS Riseman and 5000. The riseman still says 2005 lol.


----------



## Slm643

Anyone have a gsts130bc-1 or a variation? 
PS. Does it have the combi bracelet, how reliable is the hand shift function? 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## renan_fortec

Hi, from Brazil! My brand new gw-9400


----------



## Ntinos

Hello
From Athens


----------



## terry82

From Belarus:


----------



## slow_mo

In Japan...


----------



## spicynoodle

Greetings from sunny Seattle, Washington!


----------



## spicynoodle

Greetings from sunny Seattle, Washington!


----------



## Slm643

Hi, from Lansing, Michigan. With a combi bracelet newly installed!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Butterworth Penang, Malaysia.









Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sailordoc

Rangeman GPR-B1000.....Proud owner


----------



## orangefinnsaw

Good morning from New Brunswick, Canada.


----------



## an0nemus

Peater said:


> That'll be the GA-1100 Gravitymaster.
> 
> Twin Sensor, compass and thermometer.
> 
> Great watch, and the super illuminator is very bright.


Exactly what I have here in the Philippines !


----------



## Zednut

Greetings from Finland!


----------



## stbob

07020


----------



## MJRegul

Warm greetings from Poland :-!


----------



## Sassi

Just got my GW-M5610-1ER. b-)


----------



## j3poii

Pinoy in Dubai, UAE.


----------



## j3poii

Duplicate post.


----------



## Falco 67

After a long time, an update:

GMW-B5000D-1ER








GW-5035D-1BER








GWX-5600-1JF








GW-M5610-1ER








GLX-5600F-1ER








G-5600E-1D, with other strap and bezel








GW-M5610NV-2ER, other strap and bezel + hydromod








GB-5600AA-7ER, other strap and bezel, other polarized film








GW-5600E-1VER, other strap and bezel + hydromod








Have nice WE.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Falco 67 said:


> After a long time, an update:
> Have nice WE.


Some very tasteful resin combinations there, Sir. Well done!


----------



## brash47

Here's my little collection so far. I have a pathfinder somewhere, I have to dig up....









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

This one didn't load









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GshockingBear

From the UK, but now working in South Korea .. my small but pleasing collection.


----------



## GshockingBear

Sorry for the double post, getting used to the forum -- hopefully a Mod can delete one of the above posts .. Thanks


----------



## Slm643

GshockingBear said:


> From the UK, but now working in South Korea .. my small but pleasing collection.
> 
> View attachment 13310299
> 
> View attachment 13310301


What are the 4 stars on the squares?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## GshockingBear

Slm643 said:


> GshockingBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the UK, but now working in South Korea .. my small but pleasing collection.
> 
> View attachment 13310299
> 
> View attachment 13310301
> 
> 
> 
> What are the 4 stars on the squares?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's a connection to the four military colours (rescue orange / navy blue / military green and blizzard white). And the models rank in that series - if I can find the articles I will post links to other discussions on the stars in F17


----------



## Silentj

I wouldn't say I'm a collector, but here it goes so first G was my grandma in HKG bought me DW-002 in around 1996 and was made fun of it in high school, around 2009 bought a G5600a, the black analog one given as a best man gift, and the navy blue, rising red, and white gwx was purchased all last month.


----------



## GPaul

Hi there! Wearing both of these has been just awesome so far. I have the GW-M5630A for over 4 years now. I've been wearing it to the gym and kind of abusing it sometimes but it still looks as good as new. Not having to think about syncing or battery dying makes it so forgiving and liberating. The 8900 seems a bit too wild for me lately, but I could totally see myself grabbing it for a beach day or vacation somewhere warm and near water.


----------



## jwolfe

Hi All, 

I would not say I am a collector but I've been spurred back into the watch world after getting a new DW-5600E, now I am looking to start amassing a few squares (and accessories) to have on hand.


----------



## jwolfe

Hi All, 

I would not say I am a collector but I've been spurred back into the watch world after getting a new DW-5600E, now I am looking to start amassing a few squares (and accessories) to have on hand.


----------



## Knuk

I have been hanging out with a G Shock DW-56RT.








Workhorse of a watch. Never a single issue!

Anyone have any idea where and or if anyone carries the seal for the rear of the case?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Ranger of the North









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Fullers1845

Knuk said:


> I have been hanging out with a G Shock DW-56RT.
> View attachment 13384719
> 
> 
> Workhorse of a watch. Never a single issue!
> 
> Anyone have any idea where and or if anyone carries the seal for the rear of the case?


Is this the one called a Referee Timer with dual chronos for timing football/soccer matches?

For extra parts try searching the model number at www.pacparts.com.


----------



## Henrik A

My only one


----------



## ElxJefe

IL here! I have about 40 myself!! ill get yall a pic when i get a chance!


----------



## Falco 67

New entry, DW-5600BBMA-1ER


----------



## Falco 67

... and AWG-M100S-2AER ...


----------



## Kokosnuss

My G-Shocks


----------



## [email protected]

Gas 100-1ADR









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidneyDoc Rich

Just got the MRG-B1000 
A bit smaller than I am used too, but I like the Titanium.


----------



## KidneyDoc Rich

View attachment 13606847


Just got the MRG-B1000 
A bit smaller than I am used too, but I like the Titanium.


----------



## KidneyDoc Rich

Better pic of MRG-B1000


----------



## c185445

After four months of intensive use at work, the crystal is holding up well. Thought it'd scratch easier.


----------



## backarelli

my favorit.... speedy gold , speedy , SL LE....









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Fookus




----------



## gshockaddicted

My favourite Riseman (GW9200). Atomic, solar, time, year, month, date, day in one screen. World time. ABT functionality. 8 years of intensive usage - outdoor activities, swimming, sauna. Still no need for battery change. Syncing perfectly app. 1500 km North from the German atomic transmitter. For compass funtionality military Sylva compass attached to the strap (next pic). Perfect illumination and readability at night. No babying, never needed to set time manually. If I were to choose only one watch to have - definitely Riseman!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshockaddicted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

YOLO :')


----------



## MDT IT

Rare Casio G-Shock DW-5600P-9ER


----------



## slow_mo

Metal square for the vacation! It's a no fuss go to watch!!


----------



## Falco 67

Another square shape, DW-5600BBN-1ER:


----------



## slow_mo

Optimus Prime!!!


----------



## Dxnnis

c185445 said:


> After four months of intensive use at work, the crystal is holding up well. Thought it'd scratch easier.
> 
> View attachment 13608479


How is this holding up now after 10 months?


----------



## Dxnnis

Falco 67 said:


> After a long time, an update:
> 
> GMW-B5000D-1ER
> View attachment 13301349
> 
> 
> GW-5035D-1BER
> View attachment 13301351
> 
> 
> GWX-5600-1JF
> View attachment 13301353
> 
> 
> GW-M5610-1ER
> View attachment 13301355
> 
> 
> GLX-5600F-1ER
> View attachment 13301365
> 
> 
> G-5600E-1D, with other strap and bezel
> View attachment 13301373
> 
> 
> GW-M5610NV-2ER, other strap and bezel + hydromod
> View attachment 13301383
> 
> 
> GB-5600AA-7ER, other strap and bezel, other polarized film
> View attachment 13301393
> 
> 
> GW-5600E-1VER, other strap and bezel + hydromod
> View attachment 13301395
> 
> 
> Have nice WE.


Recently got my first square and think they are becoming my favourites already


----------



## c185445

Dxnnis said:


> How is this holding up now after 10 months?


Still not a single scratch on the crystal. I'm really surprised really. To be honest, I use it at work below nylon gloves, but unlike with my other watches I'm not that careful with the Casio and still it looks nice. I think the design is great, when you hit the watch by accident you usually hit the body, and since it's resine it doesn't get marks. Also, with every use when I come home I wash it and dry it with a quality microfiber cloth, after it it looks as new. And for someone with OCD as me, this is no a mere statement. The watch still looks "whole" and fit (maybe people with OCD will understand what I mean, it's as this watch doesn't let me search for imperfections!).

When I'm not using it I put it looking at the window (but without being directly hit by the sun). Never got the battery level below H by doing this. I think it just needs bright light, and not to get sunbathed. But again trying to be honest, I must tell I only use the "signature" function (hourly "beep beep"), so I might not be putting much pressure on the battery.

The only "issue" is that the steel from the back gets easily filled with "micro scratches". It's not as the steel of my Hammy... But nothing serious really, under most points of view it still looks nice.

After all these months I think I'm not surprised why a lot of people fell in love with Casio. I paid €80 for this watch (it was a special offer, it's usually at around €100 and sometimes even more where I bought it from). I think Casio gave me in return a lot for what I paid for, it's as it respected my money.

I love my Hamilton and my Junghans but I don't think I got proportially the same for what I paid for in comparison to the Casio.


----------



## Dxnnis

c185445 thank you for the update, maybe just maybe I will worry less about mine.Got my first G for work but then decided it was too nice to use in case it got scratched so got another, same thing happened. Then another and ended up buying a cheap Casio for work and my g shocks live in luxury so to speak away from harm. Very sad really I bet you think 😀


----------



## c185445

Dxnnis said:


> c185445 thank you for the update, maybe just maybe I will worry less about mine.Got my first G for work but then decided it was too nice to use in case it got scratched so got another, same thing happened. Then another and ended up buying a cheap Casio for work and my g shocks live in luxury so to speak away from harm. Very sad really I bet you think ��


Yes, I think it's a pitty, but being overly careful about our watches I think it's something we all understand here and I've been guilty of that too (and done silly, really silly things motivated by that).

But I personally think you'll bond more with it if you use it for work, but it's up to you to decide of course.

Anyway, I think every watch enthusiast should endorse (or at least try to) the wabi-sabi philosophy. As long as you don't get a scratch way too soon I think my mind's more relaxed with this philosophy.


----------



## c185445

Dropped it to the floor from more than a meter and thirty centimeters, and it doesn't give a ..... It cracks me up it bounced as a ball actually. If that had happened to my mechanicals, I'd be in their funerals now.


----------



## Dreamnine

I only have 3 G-Shocks... I want a Rangeman I saw but it was far too heavy.


----------



## Dreamnine

Duplicate post


----------



## Dreamnine

c185445 said:


> Yes, I think it's a pitty, but being overly careful about our watches I think it's something we all understand here and I've been guilty of that too (and done silly, really silly things motivated by that).
> 
> But I personally think you'll bond more with it if you use it for work, but it's up to you to decide of course.
> 
> Anyway, I think every watch enthusiast should endorse (or at least try to) the wabi-sabi philosophy. As long as you don't get a scratch way too soon I think my mind's more relaxed with this philosophy.


I actually don't bother with looking after my G-Shocks - the one with black digits I've had a few years now and it isn't blemish free, but as long as the screen is clear and easy to read then I don't bother. If not in use my G-Shocks get confined to a drawer.


----------



## Nanda

Actually, I've only been wearing mechanical watches for years. But for a long time I have had the feeling that a G Shock should not be missing in any collection. After 35 years it is without any doubts a real classic. That's why I recently bought some squares. All quite similar and yet different. In any case each one has a different strap. ;-)


An almost regular (GW-S5600-1JF)
An exclusive (GW-5000-1JF)
A colorful (GWX-5600-1JF)
A beauty in black (GW-B5600HR-1ER)


----------



## anabuki




----------



## pardayan




----------



## scblack

I'll post in here I guess. I have a couple of G-Shocks now.

My GA100-1A4 I received for a Fathers Day gift a couple of years ago as I mountain bike, so needed a tough watch for that. Been a great watch.








A couple of months ago I got a Mudmaster - GWG1000-1A3. LOVING this watch, I added a yellow band to it, which I think is much more appealing than the original military green.


----------



## scblack

Dual post - again!


----------



## rover7575

From Singapore


----------



## rover7575

From Singapore
View attachment 14132327

View attachment 14132329

View attachment 14132331

View attachment 14132333


----------



## Wolfsatz

Virginia is for G Shock Lovers 
Neg Display by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cfw

Sunny South Africa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46

I love both of mine! Congrats to all that took the plunge!


----------



## Jay46

I love both of mine! Congrats to all that took the plunge!

View attachment 14152171
View attachment 14152171
View attachment 14152171
View attachment 14152171


----------



## dryasanne

Just a rotation....
Really liked these


----------



## Adam020

Amsterdam - The Netherlands


----------



## dryasanne

my humble white:



>


----------



## memento_mori

Me ;-)


----------



## Tycho Brahe

I became a G collector this year w several squares. Heres the latest I picked up for $25 -a GA-100CF.....ZERO chance of buyers remorse.


----------



## Shadowjack

Not sure if I added myself in the beginning, it's gonna take ages to check, so here's Nijmegen, Netherlands reporting just in case...

I cropped and resized all the pics and it still turned out to be like a 2 page post lol. There's 1 image included of my G-Shock display and 1 of my girlfriend's G-Shocks/Baby Gs, I don't wear those and she's not a member here but these ARE part of our G-Shock collection :-db-);-)


----------



## raptorrapture

Here's mine at the pool! Anyone know what this one is? It's red, but matte red. I can't seem to find this exact model (with the matte-red, not shiny red) online.


----------



## Shadowjack

raptorrapture said:


> Here's mine at the pool! Anyone know what this one is? It's red, but matte red. I can't seem to find this exact model (with the matte-red, not shiny red) online.


The model number should be on the back, next to the module number, you can take it from there, should be easy to find the exact model.

Edit: looks like it's this one: Casio G-shock GWX5700CS-1 Mod/Matte Red Multiband Solar, it was on eBay a couple of months ago. 'mod' could mean it's modded.

Edit 2: I'm starting to think you have that modded version of the G-Lide GWX5700CS-1


----------



## Colcutter

Here's my GW-1400DU, it's had a hard life but still plugging away


----------



## CasioNut

Not a good pic but I love my Casio Watches. The Rangeman on the right is my newest one.


----------



## Dxnnis

CasioNut said:


> View attachment 14252879
> 
> 
> Not a good pic but I love my Casio Watches. The Rangeman on the right is my newest one.


Nice collection you got |>


----------



## Sagitario

Greetings from Mexico!!


----------



## babyivan




----------



## Maddog1970

Just outside Vancouver BC, Canada.......Rangeman and Manaslu right now, with a Rangeman GPS in bound....















Might be some squares in my future, haven't singled any out yet!


----------



## YourseIf

Saludos desde Utah









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25

Blue collar worker from Charleston, WV.


----------



## Moonchucks

Hello from the mountains, Sagada, RP









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Manchester UK


----------



## phaphaphooey

Love these G Shocks


----------



## SilentBlackout

Hello from Portugal.









keepsilent


----------



## vrwmiar1Z

Greece here









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

SilentBlackout said:


> Hello from Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepsilent





vrwmiar1Z said:


> Greece here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Welcome aboard


----------



## comstar

From San Francisco


----------



## Falco 67




----------



## c185445

For some reason my strap got a lot of white stains right from the start since I got the G-Shock more than a year ago. I thought it was my kind of sweat or something, but the one growing in my Hamilton rubber band is easily removable. However in the Casio it never went away. With all the crevices they are not easily cleaned IMO.

So I bought another band. It's from an Amazon seller named "Juwelier Minott" and it costed me around €40 plus shipping costs. It came in a plastic bag with the Casio logo claiming to be a "factory band", or something as that.

The improvement was amazing. It's so comfortable and thought It'd feel crookly because it's so wide but it didn't. And the watch stays firmly and solidly where it should. It's as if the band melted with the case.

My only worry is that it has a few parts with leather. Considering the watches this band was designed for, I hope it's that sort of leather that doesn't get ruined easily by some casual wetting (in my case, to clean the watch after work). I'll still put some leather cream I have and which I love (keeping my Junghans band really good) to preserve those parts anyway.

































Also, this is important for me because for some reason where I live it cannot get the "RCVD" unless it's in this position (over some metallic surface such as my PC tower or the AC device).


----------



## JustAbe

Watch lover par excellence!!! Recent keen interest in G-Shocks - Squares, Rangeman, Frogman, Jellies and few others. I work in Healthcare Management. Originally Scottsdale AZ but frequently at St. Pete FL, Atlanta GA and Chicago IL. Lived in early 1990's in London UK.










Casio G-Shock GWF-D1000ARR-1JR x Antarctic Research ROV "Tokyo University of Marine Science and Technology" Frogman 11/10/2019


----------



## Falco 67

Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 14542721
> 
> View attachment 14542723


The newest ;-):








GW-5000-1JF ☀


----------



## Prdrers

memento_mori said:


> Me ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14207157


Spent a couple of years to your west in Spangdahlem, GE from '02-'04. Beautiful part of the world!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

Greetings from East Village, Manhattan, NYC!


----------



## Takvorian

Just found this thread.

Greetings from Berlin, Germany.


----------



## zeit_time

Royal Fauxk at home on the jobsite.


----------



## Showdown2608

Greetings to my fellow G-Shockers around the globe from Kelsterbach, near Frankfurt Aiport (Germany). Of course, there are plenty more G-Shocks in my collection but I am wearing good ole GW-M5000-1JF this evening:


----------



## Showdown2608

Greetings to my fellow G-Shockers around the globe from Kelsterbach, near Frankfurt Aiport (Germany). Of course, there are plenty more G-Shocks in my collection but I am wearing good ole GW-M5000-1JF this evening:

View attachment 14749553


----------



## argyle_underground

Peace! My riseman says hello from manila!








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

My 1st G Shock, I live in eastern PA (Lehigh Valley)


----------



## The_Moment_Ends

Greetings from Denver, Colorado.


----------



## sanik

Warsaw, Poland


----------



## DallasCRX

Just joined the G-SHOCK crew with these two. In Ontario, Canada!


----------



## Dxnnis

DallasCRX said:


> Just joined the G-SHOCK crew with these two. In Ontario, Canada!
> 
> View attachment 14775643
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775645


Very nice, welcome aboard


----------



## SolarPower

I love G-shocks.
GWM5600









GW-5000-1-JF


----------



## hisaac

Hello from Vancouver, BC! GW7900B Stormtrooper Mod


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Hello from Croatia! Have two, gg 1000-1a5 And dw 5600.


----------



## Admof

Cheers from Poland!


----------



## craigmg21

Love the versatility of the JaysAndKays adapters for my new GMW-B5000.


----------



## Mazer

New member from South Carolina! I've got the G-Shock fever bad! Already purchased a Mudmaster GWG-1000 and a Rangeman GPR-B1000!


----------



## Karl_Topajian

My first g shock, I'm having a problem taking it of my wrist the build quality and functionality is just so amazing I love how the Ana digi works and it's so pleasing to watch those hands turn and adjust all the time also solar is a big win for me on a quad sensor watch with multiband and and light.









Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67

In summary, here are all my Casio (I need another watch holder ):


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC03379.JPG


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

G'day guys and girls! Just picked up my adrenalin red GW-B5600 and I'm loving it. Greetings from Perth Western Australia.









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

DallasCRX said:


> Just joined the G-SHOCK crew with these two. In Ontario, Canada!
> 
> View attachment 14775643
> 
> 
> View attachment 14775645


There's a G-Lide for $20 at a garage sale next door. I'm going back to get it due to the tide and moon info will be handy for days fishing and surfing...

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## prmax

Here is my collection with the Mudmaster GG 1000-1A front and center.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67

DW-5635C-4ER


----------



## simsim




----------



## Dxnnis

simsim said:


> View attachment 14898909


Great collection you have, all beauties


----------



## simsim

thanks. i just changed the braclet of the red one. took me 2 hours. worst mechanism ever. almost threw the watch out of the window


----------



## Dxnnis

Sometimes they just go sometimes they don't! Looks good now though @simsim


----------



## philipkarlevans

GMW-B5000TB1CR, titanium positive square 12-06-19 from Topper.
No scratches yet.


----------



## philipkarlevans

GMW-B5000TB1CR, titanium positive square 12-06-19 from Topper.
No scratches yet.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Rocking the big boy today!









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

simsim said:


> thanks. i just changed the braclet of the red one. took me 2 hours. worst mechanism ever. almost threw the watch out of the window
> View attachment 14899615


I've got one of those GW-B5600AR-1 and was THINKING ABOUT putting a combi on mine! Looks awesome..









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## simsim

you should do it. watch feels more valuable with it. its also more comfortable imo.
bad thing is that the combi bracelet is kinda expensive. i paid ~70€ for it. but be careful that you order the right one. there are similar ones for gw-m5610 that dont fit.


----------



## simsim

you should do it. watch feels more valuable with it. its also more comfortable imo.
bad thing is that the combi bracelet is kinda expensive. i paid ~70€ for it. but be careful that you order the right one. there are similar ones for gw-m5610 that dont fit.


----------



## ChungyLondon

Shout out from London, UK!!


----------



## Dxnnis

ChungyLondon said:


> Shout out from London, UK!!
> 
> View attachment 14987655


Welcome aboard @ChungyLondon have to say personally that's the first GW5K I have seen with bullbars. Great watches though, love mine


----------



## WestleyMark

I can't add myself to the map as it says it is frozen or something. But, I am based in Muscat, from Britain, possibly moving to Ho Chi Minh or Mumbai in the next couple of months. Let's see what happens with C19 and travel restrictions.


----------



## PredatorGanaz

A Loud Holler from Johore DT, Malaysia.


----------



## dogandcatdentist

Hello from Los Angeles! Hope everyone is staying safe out there.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo24

GAX 100B, Scarborough N Yorkshire


----------



## Dxnnis

Philbo24 said:


> GAX 100B, Scarborough N Yorkshire
> View attachment 15064767


Nice watch


----------



## PredatorGanaz

Dxnnis said:


> Nice watch


Was that watch having some beatings ? Or is it just me ..


----------



## Philbo24

PredatorGanaz said:


> Was that watch having some beatings ? Or is it just me ..


It was my daily watch for a couple of years, and they are rugged.


----------



## Mtnmansa

Hi from San Diego California


----------



## cagatay1903

hi from istanbul / turkey


----------



## cagatay1903

hi from istanbul / turkey


----------



## dogandcatdentist

Good morning from Los Angeles!








Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

From Melbourne, Australia.

This was my daily for around 2 years before I decided to expand the collection.


----------



## G-Shogun

Hello from Finland!
I've been collecting watches few years now, but only recently discovered Casio G-Shock watches.
Today I received my first G-Shock: GST-B200B-1AER. I'm very impressed with it!
I'm also waiting for delivery of a GW-M5610-1ER next week.

Here's a picture of my new favorite.


----------



## Dxnnis

Welcome and enjoy your new G, nice choices you made


----------



## G-Shogun

Dxnnis said:


> Welcome and enjoy your new G, nice choices you made


Thank You! I will.


----------



## Lumefreak

Puerto Rico


----------



## wedgehammer

from Singapore


----------



## xkonx

Hi from germany.

This is my first post. I just joind watchuseek.

I'm G-Shock fanboy for +20 years.

Today I'm wearing the GW-A1100R-4A.

View attachment 15235097


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice watch @xkonx and welcome aboard


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## ras47

Denville, New Jersey checking in. 
GWM-5610 (replaced a DW-5600). Had to get me some of that creamy Multi-Band 6 goodness! And Tough Solar too.


----------



## c185445

Bought a new one few days ago. The one to the left.
For some reason it's harder for it to synchronise in comparison to my M5610 which does it rather easily and the inverted colours are harder to read. Couldn't find the same bezel and strap colour combination with the standard module so I went ahead with this one anyway.

Still I fairly like it, even if it's harder to read I think the moon phase looks better with the inverted colours, it makes the moon to look as if it was in a night sky. And at least it looks different... Actually I think the build quality is better than the M5610 one, it looks and feels clearly improved imo.

No regrets. Actually I won't be using it at work but rather during leisure time just as my Hamilton.

The moon phase info is spot on, do wonder to what stent the tide info is so as well.

And also Tough Solar which is a must for me in regards to Casio watches. When I got it it was on M but it charged rapidly to H. My 5610 hasn't gone below H ever in two years. Love Tough Solar.


----------



## delmar39

Lincoln, England checking in with my two recent purchases. CasiOak on pre order. Great watches. Good to meet you all!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylor81

Hi from Athens Greece 
















Στάλθηκε από το SM-T700 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Ain't nothin' but devils in the City of Angels.


----------



## Pongster

Marikina, Philippines


----------



## fencing

Nha Trang, Vietnam









Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Shmebulock

Near Antwerp, Belgium

Last 3 new arrivals


----------



## Karar




----------



## xernanyo

1.3404° N, 103.7090° E

Jurong West, Singapore


----------



## cristitegzes

From Transylvania,


----------



## Rk1972

A GW5000-1JF in Central New York. My first G Shock in 30 years. Love it and it just successfully synchronized with the clock in Ft Collins.


----------



## Dxnnis

Rk1972 said:


> A GW5000-1JF in Central New York. My first G Shock in 30 years. Love it and it just successfully synchronized with the clock in Ft Collins.


No picture?


----------



## c185445

I like how they are perfectly synced without me having to do anything.


----------



## lessismore8

Barcelona, Spain









Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rk1972

Trying.


----------



## Rk1972

Fantastic watch


----------



## Mazuri222

Its Solar brand new G Shock located in Eastern Europe Lithuania, I had some doubts about its overall feeling, but I do everyting with it, even go sleep


----------



## RaiSensei

Leicester, UK - Checking in.,.
.


----------



## VL123

Vancouver, Canada with my gwm5610 trio. Hello!


----------



## Mazuri222

VL123 said:


> Vancouver, Canada with my gwm5610 trio. Hello!
> View attachment 15406286


Nice set of 3 G shocks, what kind of strap does last G shock use?


----------



## VL123

Mazuri222 said:


> Nice set of 3 G shocks, what kind of strap does last G shock use?


It's just the regular rubber strap, but the bezel and strap has some shiny black coated finish on top. That's just how that one is done.


----------



## rennwerkes

Been on a buying binge of G-shocks since I started collecting two months ago. 
Here's one of my recent purchases.


----------



## koolpep

Dubai, UAE
Photo taken in Zimbabwe last year.


----------



## fquiroga1

Here my gshock









Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## fencing

Do exercises with G shock 









Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## bigshark88

Map is frozen for me. But I am rolling with a G7900-1 while hunting in the piney woods along the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Take cover, man. There's a hurricane coming!


----------



## lessismore8

Navy's in!









Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dan360

Map is frozen, but still alive in the PNW with the GW-9300-1JF and something else on the way from the store....


----------



## Georgewg

Saying hello from the people's communist republic of Massachusetts in the communist liberal northeast.


----------



## RobW

Georgewg said:


> Saying hello from the people's communist republic of Massachusetts in the communist liberal northeast.
> View attachment 15470836


I suggest you read No. 7 of the forum rules and guidelines. This is a watch forum.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360

Georgewg said:


> Saying hello from the people's communist republic of Massachusetts in the communist liberal northeast.
> View attachment 15470836


You have allies behind enemy lines in the PNW. "The Chickens.....cluck....deep fried potatoes. The Chickens....cluck....deep friend potatoes."


----------



## rover75

From Singapore checking in. Today on Seiko. Waiting for my GD350 from US Amazon.


----------



## behnam

Today with gsteel


----------



## rover75

Today on GA-1000. From Singapore.. 🇸🇬


----------



## rover75

Another day, another G. On GA-1100KH today.. 🇸🇬


----------



## rover75

Feeling retro today, on Casio DW-291H.







🇸🇬


----------



## rover75

Got this yesterday to add to my collection.. GA-900-2A. Waited so long for 3rd party seller to bring in so I can buy 30% off the RRP SGD$179 🇸🇬.


----------



## rover75

Finally my GD-350-1CR arrived in Singapore from US Amazon.. Super legit display with Super bright LED backlight. Not available anymore at retail stores in SG.. Wearing at work today.. 🇸🇬🙏


----------



## JanW

Just walked into the AD and got my GST-B200-1A. At 30% off, not a bad score! Got plans for modding this one though, just waiting for the parts...


----------



## rover75

Out to swim now on my Casio W-S220.. 🇸🇬. It went to swim in the Great Barrier Reef before..


----------



## rover75

Finally here from US Amazon... 🇸🇬


----------



## sickondivers

*G-Shock Stainless Steel







*


----------



## Astonm

First posting on Casio, I have not worn this in a while


----------



## Astonm

Look what I found in my draw. My Casino AQW-5 from 1988 going to get this running this week. Not a true G Shock but they started with the impact bar.


----------



## PredatorGanaz

Astonm said:


> First posting on Casio, I have not worn this in a while
> View attachment 15538830


Brilliant .... 
Just one thing about G Shock their Solar is so efficient that after you top up to the max you can just forget about charging thus results in one not wearing it frequently .... unlike Automatic watch .


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

Got lucky finding this yesterday & ordered it, BNIB. Not a bad price either. Looked everywhere for it in the spring with no luck @ all, everyone SOLD OUT. 
(Except for 1 seller on The Bay with an astronomical price.)
Funny I found it easy after adding Firefox search engine recently. Just typed it in & there it was ! Never heard of them before, a jeweler co. out of NJ. I also called them to verify they had it before ordering it.
CHEERS !!


----------



## mrk

Never owned a G-Shock, always thought they would be too big but recently discovered the GW-M5610 and have the DW-5600 strap coming for it (1 less dimple, softer) to make it even more comfy.


----------



## Haqq777

Hello, newbie here and I'm in MI


----------



## Dante80

My first JDM..<3


----------



## Dxnnis

Dante80 said:


> My first JDM..<3


Very nice, great watch and nice photography enjoy


----------



## Fullers1845

Dante80 said:


> My first JDM..


The best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80

And some double trouble (me and brother swapping our 5610s last month).


----------



## neverlate1973

An old one I have had for ever . Actually bought it here .


----------



## argyle_underground

Snagged a pre-owned stealth gd350 recently










it's a bit big, but hey - it's a tool watch. 

to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## sc08 lab

I was going to mod my 25th Anniversary then this bad boy popped up 









Yours in SC.


----------



## JoeJoester

Newbie from Federal Republic of Western Germany! ;-) Unfortunately the map shows just a mistake...
Currently got a Big mudmaster in Green and the new MT G B2000 in silver, which is a really awesome watch, totally worth the price!


----------



## Falco 67

My Square-G collection:


----------



## JohnM67

From Ireland but in Kuwait.

The collection so far (Pro Trek included as a close relative) and I have a GW-5000 on the way.


----------



## colorblind




----------



## gshocked_extreme

Thought the post was about adding yourself on the WUS Gshockers Map - the Map froze and has an error.

For the Record - a crazy gshocker and a silent reader for 8+ years on WUS from the Deserts of Sharjah, United Arab Emirates. (Or Dubai if you know)


----------



## Fullers1845

^Glad you posted. Got any pics of your G-Shocks?


----------



## gshocked_extreme

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Glad you posted. Got any pics of your G-Shocks?





















A teaser of my square screwback collection.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Ace!


----------



## Illsa Moustache

I was on WUS around 11-12 years ago. I have come full circle.
For most of my life I’ve worn G-Shocks, starting in 1983 when I bought my first one as a 13 year old. I wore that watch for a long time, but lost it at some point. All through my teens and twenties as a framer and finish carpenter: G-Shock. Fast forward to my 30’s, and I become interested in autos and mechanicals. So I started collecting Seiko, Marathon, Hamilton, Omega, vintage pieces, others. I’ve been doing that for around 10 years now, but I’m actually sick of them. So I recently sold them all on EBay and bought myself a GW9400-1 Rangeman as my one watch to wear. I’m still waiting for delivery, but it will be here in a few days.
Here I am...back with G-Shocks after a hiatus of about 10 years, but still a life-long G-Shock fan and wearer. 👍🏻


----------



## Dxnnis

Illsa Moustache said:


> I was on WUS around 11-12 years ago. I have come full circle.
> For most of my life I've worn G-Shocks, starting in 1983 when I bought my first one as a 13 year old. I wore that watch for a long time, but lost it at some point. All through my teens and twenties as a framer and finish carpenter: G-Shock. Fast forward to my 30's, and I become interested in autos and mechanicals. So I started collecting Seiko, Marathon, Hamilton, Omega, vintage pieces, others. I've been doing that for around 10 years now, but I'm actually sick of them. So I recently sold them all on EBay and bought myself a GW9400-1 Rangeman as my one watch to wear. I'm still waiting for delivery, but it will be here in a few days.
> Here I am...back with G-Shocks after a hiatus of about 10 years, but still a life-long G-Shock fan and wearer. ??


Welcome back


----------



## Glengooligan

Illsa Moustache said:


> I was on WUS around 11-12 years ago. I have come full circle.
> For most of my life I've worn G-Shocks, starting in 1983 when I bought my first one as a 13 year old. I wore that watch for a long time, but lost it at some point. All through my teens and twenties as a framer and finish carpenter: G-Shock. Fast forward to my 30's, and I become interested in autos and mechanicals. So I started collecting Seiko, Marathon, Hamilton, Omega, vintage pieces, others. I've been doing that for around 10 years now, but I'm actually sick of them. So I recently sold them all on EBay and bought myself a GW9400-1 Rangeman as my one watch to wear. I'm still waiting for delivery, but it will be here in a few days.
> Here I am...back with G-Shocks after a hiatus of about 10 years, but still a life-long G-Shock fan and wearer.


Awesome. I somehow managed to kill my green rangeman a few years ago. These days my favorite gshock is probably one of my two 35th anniversary Origin Gold models. When I consider how much enjoyment I get out of a 1-2 hundred dollar casio in comparison to my other watches that cost tens of times more, logic would suggest I consider making a move similar to yours. But, logic often has very little to do with this hobby so.. nah. Maybe some day I'll beat the game too.

Sent from my SM-N976N using Tapatalk


----------



## singkarak105

With this I don't need a map


----------



## Rijal79

Greetings and wishing a great weekend to all of you from Malaysia. I have tried with the map but couldn't so here goes.

Please bear with me with some of my horology background. Ever since I got upset that a bike accident broke the lug of my steel bracelet Swatch back in 99, rendering it useless, and coupled with me starting to use Motorola, Nokia and Ericsson mobile phones; I have stopped wearing watches for quite a very long time. Growing up, I have just few digital and analog Casio watches up until that Swatch.

So back then in 2011, I had myself researching few posts in WUS' forums (but regretfully did not join back then) looking for pointers to buy a Malaysian made Seiko SNK809, bought one for USD 67 and started wearing watches again. WUS discussions also helped me to buy an SNZG13, another Malaysian made Seiko but bought in Tokyo back in 2014 (by then knew already watch traders might sell non JDM watches there, but the USD 193 price that my girlfriend found was cheap enough so I had her bought it nonetheless....why bother for the JDMs since Seiko watches from factories in both countries will have the same QC).

The Seiko watches were bought at retail stores but my next Casio was bought online back in 2018, a USD 106 Protrek PRG-300-1A4DR (a black ABC watch with pink hues, at stock clearance price) followed by my first G-Shock, a DW-5750E-1DR bought for just USD 48 (it was still newly reproduced vintage model and back on the market....lucky us South East Asians were always able to find genuine grey import Casio watches at very low prices; even with so many knock-offs around saturating the market) 

Some more, by now I have realized that I am also one of those lucky ones that besides having no allergies to the different resin bands, at the same time is able to do some maintenance such as changing batteries and shortening link bracelets on my own.

So finally after all these years of many researches on WUS in my quest to collect Casio watches (and finally registered myself a few days back), this is me putting myself on the map by signing off with this picture, wearing my first G-Shock with the background of my other Gs safely tucked in shoe boxes (total 18 blacks, 27 colors....all general models from Casio factories in Japan, Malaysia, Thailand and China); waiting for me to wear them in rotation (and at the same time waiting for a vintage AW-591-2ADR to arrive) 



















Being an avid fan of Casio watches, these are the others currently in my collection. I wears them too but since I like G-Shock a lot, these tend to get lesser wrist time nowadays. Actually I have just unboxed an AQ-S800W-1EVDF that arrived yesterday and currently researching and contemplating to pull the trigger again, to buy just 1 of the W-217H/HMs or the B650WDs as my next purchase....even if these too will struggle to get on my wrist. Cheers


----------



## msdooley

Illinois


----------



## gshocked_extreme

Rijal79 said:


> Greetings and wishing a great weekend to all of you from Malaysia. I have tried with the map but couldn't so here goes.
> 
> Please bear with me with some of my horology background. Ever since I got upset that a bike accident broke the lug of my steel bracelet Swatch back in 99, rendering it useless, and coupled with me starting to use Motorola, Nokia and Ericsson mobile phones; I have stopped wearing watches for quite a very long time. Growing up, I have just few digital and analog Casio watches up until that Swatch.
> 
> So back then in 2011, I had myself researching few posts in WUS' forums (but regretfully did not join back then) looking for pointers to buy a Malaysian made Seiko SNK809, bought one for USD 67 and started wearing watches again. WUS discussions also helped me to buy an SNZG13, another Malaysian made Seiko but bought in Tokyo back in 2014 (by then knew already watch traders might sell non JDM watches there, but the USD 193 price that my girlfriend found was cheap enough so I had her bought it nonetheless....why bother for the JDMs since Seiko watches from factories in both countries will have the same QC).
> 
> The Seiko watches were bought at retail stores but my next Casio was bought online back in 2018, a USD 106 Protrek PRG-300-1A4DR (a black ABC watch with pink hues, at stock clearance price) followed by my first G-Shock, a DW-5750E-1DR bought for just USD 48 (it was still newly reproduced vintage model and back on the market....lucky us South East Asians were always able to find genuine grey import Casio watches at very low prices; even with so many knock-offs around saturating the market)
> 
> Some more, by now I have realized that I am also one of those lucky ones that besides having no allergies to the different resin bands, at the same time is able to do some maintenance such as changing batteries and shortening link bracelets on my own.
> 
> So finally after all these years of many researches on WUS in my quest to collect Casio watches (and finally registered myself a few days back), this is me putting myself on the map by signing off with this picture, wearing my first G-Shock with the background of my other Gs safely tucked in shoe boxes (total 18 blacks, 27 colors....all general models from Casio factories in Japan, Malaysia, Thailand and China); waiting for me to wear them in rotation (and at the same time waiting for a vintage AW-591-2ADR to arrive)
> 
> View attachment 15950966
> 
> 
> View attachment 15951057
> 
> 
> Being an avid fan of Casio watches, these are the others currently in my collection. I wears them too but since I like G-Shock a lot, these tend to get lesser wrist time nowadays. Actually I have just unboxed an AQ-S800W-1EVDF that arrived yesterday and currently researching and contemplating to pull the trigger again, to buy just 1 of the W-217H/HMs or the B650WDs as my next purchase....even if these too will struggle to get on my wrist. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 15950968
> 
> 
> View attachment 15950970
> 
> 
> View attachment 15950976


Welcome and thanks for sharing your collection. Your love for G-Shocks and Casios is very much visible.

Malaysia has a lot of Gshock enthusiasts and its one of my 2 favourite places to be for Gshocks. (JAPAN is one of them)


----------



## Dxnnis

Rijal79 said:


> Greetings and wishing a great weekend to all of you from Malaysia. I have tried with the map but couldn't so here goes.
> 
> Please bear with me with some of my horology background. Ever since I got upset that a bike accident broke the lug of my steel bracelet Swatch back in 99, rendering it useless, and coupled with me starting to use Motorola, Nokia and Ericsson mobile phones; I have stopped wearing watches for quite a very long time. Growing up, I have just few digital and analog Casio watches up until that Swatch.
> 
> So back then in 2011, I had myself researching few posts in WUS' forums (but regretfully did not join back then) looking for pointers to buy a Malaysian made Seiko SNK809, bought one for USD 67 and started wearing watches again. WUS discussions also helped me to buy an SNZG13, another Malaysian made Seiko but bought in Tokyo back in 2014 (by then knew already watch traders might sell non JDM watches there, but the USD 193 price that my girlfriend found was cheap enough so I had her bought it nonetheless....why bother for the JDMs since Seiko watches from factories in both countries will have the same QC).
> 
> The Seiko watches were bought at retail stores but my next Casio was bought online back in 2018, a USD 106 Protrek PRG-300-1A4DR (a black ABC watch with pink hues, at stock clearance price) followed by my first G-Shock, a DW-5750E-1DR bought for just USD 48 (it was still newly reproduced vintage model and back on the market....lucky us South East Asians were always able to find genuine grey import Casio watches at very low prices; even with so many knock-offs around saturating the market)
> 
> Some more, by now I have realized that I am also one of those lucky ones that besides having no allergies to the different resin bands, at the same time is able to do some maintenance such as changing batteries and shortening link bracelets on my own.
> 
> So finally after all these years of many researches on WUS in my quest to collect Casio watches (and finally registered myself a few days back), this is me putting myself on the map by signing off with this picture, wearing my first G-Shock with the background of my other Gs safely tucked in shoe boxes (total 18 blacks, 27 colors....all general models from Casio factories in Japan, Malaysia, Thailand and China); waiting for me to wear them in rotation (and at the same time waiting for a vintage AW-591-2ADR to arrive)
> 
> View attachment 15950966
> 
> 
> View attachment 15951057
> 
> 
> Being an avid fan of Casio watches, these are the others currently in my collection. I wears them too but since I like G-Shock a lot, these tend to get lesser wrist time nowadays. Actually I have just unboxed an AQ-S800W-1EVDF that arrived yesterday and currently researching and contemplating to pull the trigger again, to buy just 1 of the W-217H/HMs or the B650WDs as my next purchase....even if these too will struggle to get on my wrist. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 15950968
> 
> 
> View attachment 15950970
> 
> 
> View attachment 15950976


Great collection you have, welcome to f17


----------



## Rijal79

Thanks Gshocked_extreme and Dennis, apparently am slowing G-Shock purchase and currently stocking up on Wave Ceptors and a Timber Cruiser, plus whatever good value and in good condition vintage Casio models currently in Malaysia market, provided I like them as well easy for me to try restore; which many actually do came from Japanese thrift stores


----------



## TTV

My present Shockers (lacking the new GW-5000U-1JF, which is now on its way to my wrist) 


























And the rest of the collection:


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## snowdut

Just want to say hi 👋👋 from Singapore, here's my blue full steel square with a custom titanium bracelet 💙


----------



## Dxnnis

snowdut said:


> Just want to say hi 👋👋 from Singapore, here's my blue full steel square with a custom titanium bracelet 💙
> 
> View attachment 16142789
> View attachment 16142791


Welcome to the forum 🖐


----------



## abelmolnar

40swords said:


> Just click the link here and drop a pin! You can add a message and a little jpeg. Stand up and be counted!
> 
> Map Frozen
> 
> Drop a post here after you've added yourself to the map!


Tried to add but link didn't work for me 😔


----------



## Dxnnis

abelmolnar said:


> Tried to add but link didn't work for me 😔


Don't think it's worked for a long time


----------



## nooski87

My GA-2100


----------



## cupu81

My old photo from bali, indonesia.... My GA-2100


----------



## Lumefreak

Pic taken when I lived in Puerto Rico little over a year ago. Back in Texas now. Puerto Rico definitely made for better background pics!


----------



## Xaltotun

🇨🇦


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Rikimaru

Poland here!


----------



## Snyde

Middle of Texas 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wafflebird

Florida here. Here are a few, some old some newer. Love them all, rotate many of them regularly. Hard to pick a favorite but the analog Frogman and then GravityMaster/MudMaster/Rangeman are a close 2nd-3rd-4th. You just can't beat these watches for reliability and dependability.


----------



## Yeti1964

My first G shock.Very impressed up to now.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewCharacter

Hello everyone, Germany is here 

My first g shock and it's 5000u, beautiful timepiece. Have been wearing it for half a day already and I totally love it!


----------



## fd3s

Hey Everyone! My First G Shock! Had it for a year and loving it









from San Francisco!


----------



## Lu..

My 1st G-shock


----------



## TAHAWK

First GS is a *G-2300B from about 2002, purchsed at Target while waiting for wife to finish hanbag shopping. Velco closure on nylon strqp. Still works, excpet "light" buttoon messes up all settings. The Casio "family" has risen to am excessive 17: 2310; 3 x AWG; 5 x GAW; Edifice x 2; GW 500A; Pro-Trek; Pathfinder; Oceanus x 2. Many were the "last."  Rationalizations: many were used; all were "deals." 😇*


----------



## Dwijaya

Indonesia here

My1st Mudman









My2nd JDM king Kong


----------



## zhanato

Today with this squire:


----------



## cmak




----------



## TAHAWK




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## morert4

New G! Picked up an GW-A1000FC. Definitely like the G-Shock analogs!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Puma Cat

Studio shot I did of my first GA-2100....passed this on to a buddy for use in his workshop. Shot this against a white background, then cut a path around the watch in PS, and then dropped a gradient background in behind it.


----------



## THEJAPINO

I’m new to G-shocks, watches actually.


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Rhinolith

Honolulu and constantly traveling throughout Asia. Usually wearing the trusty PRX-2000T.


----------



## yallerhon

Perth, Western Australia. How do I stop at eight 😅


----------



## KamiRaimei

Greetings from Malaysia, here's 2 of my most worn G's


----------



## Foxgal

Hello from a gal here in Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada. Joining with a Baby G BDG565. I was considering one of the solar models but just went with entry level for now…they don’t make many solar for ladies and I wanted the classic square face. For hiking and beach days when not wearing my Longines automatic ☺


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ In Midland, Texas, a G-Shock GA2100-1A4 with full approval from Diji.

Tom K.










*Smiling Approval*


----------



## CanadianViking

I would have added myself (Calgary, Alberta, Canada) but apparently it has too many people and has been "frozen." Haha


----------



## matthewh133

Added


----------



## CanadianViking

matthewh133 said:


> Added


How? I've tried on 3 different occasions now and the link just takes me to this....


----------



## Seapilot9186




----------



## argyle_underground

just got my 3rd g-shock flying-in last night all the way from tokyo. 

i must say, this gw 3000 sky cockpit looks a lot better in person. it's definitely larger than life (both literally and figuratively) up close. 

booya!


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Oakenfield

My first G-Shock! I have these two plus a modded Amphibia. I think I'm fine until I can buy my grails. An Explorer and a BB58. The G-Shock will stay


----------



## CanadianViking

Oakenfield said:


> My first G-Shock! I have these two plus a modded Amphibia. I think I'm fine until I can buy my grails. An Explorer and a BB58. The G-Shock will stay
> View attachment 16789632


I just got the same one as my first G-Shock. I'm still warming up to it, as there are a few things (mainly the strap and the lack of legibility in anything less than bright light) that drive me a bit nuts.

Not half bad for such a small collection though. Seems like you've got the major bases covered.


----------



## Oakenfield

CanadianViking said:


> I just got the same one as my first G-Shock. I'm still warming up to it, as there are a few things (mainly the strap and the lack of legibility in anything less than bright light) that drive me a bit nuts.
> 
> Not half bad for such a small collection though. Seems like you've got the major bases covered.


Thanks! And yes, I know what you mean. I bought it for the features so I can avoid relying so much on my phone (alarms, world time, countdown timer...), so I'm ok with taking an extra second or two to read the time. But yes, it's a bit annoying after being used to a couple of very easy to read watches. I thought about getting a digital only one but I prefer analog so...


----------



## alsanic

Currently in Guam, but based in NorCal. Daily is my G-5600. I swapped out the strap with one from a 6900 as I think the width looks pretty good, but it doesn't match 100% and there's a bit of flaring (I don't mind it though, really). I've been thinking about buying a radio-controlled version, but this one looks good and works completely fine, so I'm finding it difficult to justify buying one just for the upgrade.


----------



## argyle_underground

the nato strap and its strap adaptor (bought separately) finally arrived in manila.


----------



## Jonathan T

just got my first g-shock!


----------



## Daruba

Jonathan T said:


> just got my first g-shock!
> 
> View attachment 16851267


...and a nice one it is! I think it's a valid prediction if I say it will not be your last G.


----------



## 2018Drz400

Old faithful GW A1000. She has been with me a long time and never let me down....... She will have a new sibling soon.....I just placed an order for a GWG 1000 1a3 from Japan. I can't wait to get that giant piece of sexiness!


----------



## Pense

Riseman G-9200


----------



## VipinLJ

My first G-Shock (I had a Protrek many many many years ago (late 90s IIRC) but that doesn't count I guess)


----------



## Hakbr

I have a 9200 myself, beat up and abused, but your looks pristine. Nice


----------



## Urs Haenggi

This one had been on my mind for awhile and a random 15% voucher code pushed me over the edge.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

My first G-Shock (GWM5610) but not my last! Already eyeing the Casioak.


----------



## Phil_

The right watch for doing things…


----------



## G87AD

Hello! New to the forum . Here’s my daily for the past 12 years. I’ve replaced the battery once.


----------



## watchagnostic

Greetings from Singapore! I have been lurking for more than a decade, and finally signed up for an account.

I am not a collector by any means, preferring to vicariously enjoy various watches through the forums. I have been wearing a Casio since I was a teenager. My first watch is an F-91W, but regrettably it has been lost.

My next Casio was a G-5500C-3 from 2007, which was my main watch to 2013; I still wear it occasionally. Remarkably it still runs on the original battery, but I planned to have it restored soon! (Is there such a thing as a G-Shock restoration service?)










Somewhere along the way I bought a DW-5600E as a backup watch and to enjoy the "canonical" G-Shock square. I am often amazed that one can buy such a good watch at such a low cost.










I bought the GW-9400 Rangeman in 2018 to serve as my outdoor/hiking watch. It mostly lives on the shoulder strap of my backpack, but some time during the Covid pandemic it started to live on my wrist. The barometer saved me from bad weather and thunderstorm on more than one occasion.










My latest and primary G-Shock is now an MRG-B5000BA, which serves as a dress watch in addition to roles that I expect a G-Shock to play. Despite opinion to the contrary, I think it is a gorgeous watch, especially when looking at it in person. (The high shine also makes it rather tricky to photograph.)










I look forward to participating in the forums!


----------



## Spy Car

Well I have finally joined the club, with a G-Shock DW-5600 (you know what they look like).

What a misadventure with Amazon--but it all turned out fine.

I got their $34 sales price, plus they gave me $15 in gift certificates as compensation for delays. What a steal.

Recently I've been using my F-91W as a daily driver--but my wife just absconded with it (and she rock it, so I'm glad) and in consequence it may take a couple days to get used to the size difference, but what a classic!

More appropriate, I suppose, on my 7 3/4" wrist than an F-91W? I do like the "little guy."

Bill


----------



## Kermie

Hello from Denver CO!! This is my first G Shock, and clearly not my last. AW590 is a nice smaller size and I feel a good place to start.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## DesertArt

Guess I might as well sign up. Arriving tomorrow... my first G-Shock, GMAS2100-1A, a Mini 2100.


----------



## eric1182

Got my first one about a month ago and have barely taken it off since!


----------



## shocker21

Hello all! I am a G-Shock fan from CT. I've had this account for years, but I let it go dormant until now. I collect all types of G-Shocks, though I really like the Master of G series and squares. Like most here, I have a special appreciation for metal cases w/ a screwback. Looking closely at this photo, you can probably tell which watch I wear every day, which watch I don't want to get a scratch on, and which watch needs batteries. The Rangeman band cracked and fell apart, the naked 5600e is a part donor, and the 5600c is hidden behind an early prototype bezel.

I plan to make some posts dedicated to g-shock related projects I've been intermittently working on for as long as this account's been dormant. It's cool to get back on the forum and see that although there are a lot more models out now, this group of fans hasn't changed.


----------



## ismailthonash

My one and only love.❤


----------



## ismailthonash

Got this way back in 2008.
They are available still I think. But casio hv stopped making these now.
G-9100 Gulfman.


----------



## ismailthonash

It sutes me very well as im working in the Army. 💪


----------



## 2018Drz400

Got my Mudmaster after waiting forever it is an amazing watch but so far sadly it is uncomfortable for me to wear.


----------



## chris.linn70

Hello from So Cal USA
Current G's in collection: DW6900 (oldest at almost 29 years old), G9000 3V, GD 350, GSG 100 1a8 Mudmaster, and the newest GXW 56BB "King". Other have come and gone. Grail would be first gen Frogman


----------



## Russ1965

Just tried the link and it said it had run out of entries.

Oh well...............wasn't meant to be I guess.


----------



## 2018Drz400

chris.linn70 said:


> Hello from So Cal USA
> Current G's in collection: DW6900 (oldest at almost 29 years old), G9000 3V, GD 350, GSG 100 1a8 Mudmaster, and the newest GXW 56BB "King". Other have come and gone. Grail would be first gen Frogman
> View attachment 17148474


Has it ever needed any service? Or 29years running with original parts??


----------



## chris.linn70

2018Drz400 said:


> Has it ever needed any service? Or 29years running with original parts??


Just battery and strap changes. It's been to hell and back....was actually swallowed by a shark during an exam at Sea World. Had to retrieve it with endoscopy. Was still working. Sharks have very very slow digestive tracts


----------



## chris.linn70

2018Drz400 said:


> Has it ever needed any service? Or 29years running with original parts??


It's currently awaiting another battery change


----------

